# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Raid] Salvation Pass arrive le 08/03

## Alchimist

*Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns* met vos compétences à l'épreuve  grâce à un tout nouveau défi : notre premier raid. Ce donjon d'élite  instancié est divisé en trois chemins, chacun prévu pour 10 joueurs.  Rassemblez vos équipiers et partez à la conquête de ce nouveau contenu  exclusif ! Voici l'ultime étape de votre ascension en JcE !




*Informations :*


Les Raids se découperont en plusieurs ailes/chemins, ces segments sortiront de façon épisodique à intervalle régulier, et chaque partie donnera des pièces du puzzle pour comprendre l’histoire, dont on nous promet être riche en rebondissement.Il s’agit du contenu le plus éprouvant de Guild Wars 2, et c’est pour ça que 10 joueurs ne seront pas de trop pour le surmonter.Afin de s’éloigner des normes du genre, les Raids de Guild Wars 2 ne demanderont pas _d’attunements_, quêtes annexes visant à débloquer l’accès à une instance, par conséquent vous pouvez avoir accès aux Raids dès l’instant où vous avez trouvé l’entrée.Cependant les Raids demanderont l’utilisation de certaines Maitrises, comme le _gliding_, vous pouvez avancer sans avoir ces Maitrises, mais le contenu sera encore plus dur, c’est pour ça qu’il y aura un creux entre la parution des Maitrises et la parution des Raids, afin que les joueurs puissent les débloquer sans se forcer.On pourra quitter une aile/chemin après avoir vaincu un boss, puisqu’il devrait y avoir une sorte de _checkpoint_, et reprendre la suite quelques jours plus tard. De ce fait, la première personne entrant dans l’instance importera sa sauvegarde, et déterminera donc les progrès du groupe.Bien qu’il soit possible de réaliser le contenu avec des inconnus, il est fortement conseillé de le faire entre membres de guilde/amis.Pour plus d'informations, notamment sur le système d'escouade, sur certaines déclarations des développeurs, et plus encore je vous revois à la conférence de la Twitchcon, et sur le site officiel. 

*Récompenses :

*
Afin d’empêcher tout _farm_, les récompenses sur les Boss seront verrouillées à une par semaine, de la même façon que les missions de guilde.Les récompenses devraient être bonne, donc très peu d’objet de basse rareté, et beaucoup plus d’objets rares, dont des coffres d’équipement élevé et des objets uniques. De plus puisque les récompenses n’apparaitront qu’une fois par semaine, la table des _loot_ sera revue à la hausse.Parmi ces récompenses on retrouvera les armures légendaires, dont les précurseurs ne pourront être _loot_ qu’en Raids, et l’investissement pour faire un set complet d’armure légendaire devrait être équivalent à celui pour réaliser une arme légendaire ; qui plus est ces armures légendaires auront les mêmes statistiques que les armures élevées, mais proposeront donc la possibilité de les changer infiniment.Il y aura également des récompenses de guilde, des trophées unique à afficher dans les halls après avoir vaincu un Boss, et des apparences/minis uniques aux Raids. 
*
La Vallée des Esprits :

*
Il s’agit du tout premier chemin, du tout premier Raid, son entrée se trouve au nord de Verdant Brink/Orée d’émeraude, et aura quatre Boss.Il n’y a pas encore de date de sortie, mais on nous annonce qu’il sera disponible avant les fêtes.Vous pourrez avoir accès au premier boss durant ce beta week-end (2 octobre), plus d’informations ici.Le deuxième chemin sera prévu pour le début de l’année 2016. 

*Organisation :

*Puisqu’il serait malheureux d’avoir recours à la plèbe, nous organiserons ici nos expéditions.
Pour rappelle il faudra 10 joueurs, chacun devant procurer un rôle spécifique puisque, théoriquement, les Raids demanderont une "soft-trinity", mais également beaucoup de coordination.  
Par conséquent donnez vos horaires, et informez vos coéquipiers à l’avance en cas d’imprévu, sans oublier la, ou les classes que vous désirez jouer, afin de ne pas tous se retrouver un dimanche soir avec 8 rodeurs en bearbow, et avoir recours à l’annulation ou à demander l’aide de _pick-up_.
Pendant cette beta je vous propose de tester ce système :

*Identification In Game (ex: Canard.1111) : Horaire N°1/Horaire N°2  -  Classe N°1/N°2  (éventuellement un lien vers votre build + rôle que vous allez remplir)  
*
Sinon on peut toujours avoir recours à ce magnifique outil qu'est Doodle. 
Pour partager vos builds vous pouvez également avoir recours à un éditeur de build, ou à Guild Wars 2 Efficiency qui va directement renvoyer à votre personnage en jeu. 



 *Guides :*

*Spirit Vale -*

Vale Guardian - dulfy
Gorseval the Multifarious - dulfy
Sabetha the Saboteur - dulfy

_Salvation Pass -_

?

*Autres :

*
Le sujet de l'expension Heart of ThornsSi vous n'êtes pas encore sur mumble, franchissez le pas 

*Evènements :* 

*Salvation Pass Coming March 8.*

----------


## Alchimist

Je réserve cette partie pour les Guides.

----------


## atavus

> Afin d’empêcher tout _farm_, les récompenses sur les Boss seront verrouillées à une par semaine, de la même façon que les missions de guilde.Les récompenses devrait être bonne, donc très peu d’objets de basse rareté, et beaucoup plus d’objets rares, dont des coffres d’équipement élevé et des objets uniques. De plus puisque les récompenses n’apparaitront qu’une fois par semaine, la table des _loot_ sera revue à la hausse.Parmi ces récompenses on retrouvera les armures légendaires, dont les précurseurs ne pourront être _loot_ qu’en Raids, et l’investissement pour faire un set complet d’armure légendaire devrait être équivalent à celui pour réaliser une arme légendaire


J'annonce :
 - Loot de merde une fois par semaine.
 - Le mec qui sert à rien et se fait ranimer tout le temps; vas encore looter le précurseur d'armure du premier coup alors que le mec qui passe son temps à ranimer le mec va rien chopper.
 - Le mec qui fera 300 Raids n'aura pas un précuseur d'armure et l'autre qui en fait un tous les 10 mois de l'année vas en avoir un.
 - Pour le précurseur; la pièce et le type de d'armure seront décidées par le loot. Tu vas looté 3 fois les épaules intermédiaires alors que tu joues lourd et rien d'autre.

----------


## olih

T'es simplement aigri  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Il est papry.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Vous connaissez une guilde qui va faire les raids ?
_Dans l'optique de les finir j'entends_  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je réserve un groupe de Raid le dimanche soir  ::o: 
Ça envoie du pâté !

----------


## kennyo

Vous voulez le tester quand ce boss raid durant la beta ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Vous connaissez une guilde qui va faire les raids ?
> _Dans l'optique de les finir j'entends_ .


Si je trouve, je te préviens.  ::ninja::

----------


## mikelion

Ces Raids s'annoncent bien raide à faire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'imagine le bordel sur mumble  ::o:

----------


## atavus

> T'es simplement aigri


Réaliste mec.




> Si je trouve, je te préviens.


Préviens moi aussi stp. ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Préviens moi aussi stp.


Surement pas!

----------


## purEcontact

Dev sur reddit :




> You will not be able to revive players that have been completely defeated when a raid encounter is active (originally it was only during enrage). 
> Downed is okay, so you can still get that clutch banner res off. 
> Once a player becomes completely defeated you won't get the interact prompt to res them.

----------


## atavus

> Surement pas!

----------


## Bartinoob

C'est juste une bêta pour les raids ou y aura aussi revenant+nouvelles spés ?

----------


## atavus

> C'est juste une bêta pour les raids ou y aura aussi revenant+nouvelles spés ?


Toutes les spés, classe et le raid.

----------


## Bartinoob

:Bave: 

Oseb des raids, mais je vais venir tâter du marteau alors  :Bave:

----------


## kennyo

Tu t'en branles de tâter des marteaux raids ?  :tired:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Bon, je serais dispo pour tester les raids n'importe quand samedi et dimanche.

De préférence en Gardien ou Guerrier Zerk.

----------


## kennyo

Dispo dimanche en guerrier zezerk.

----------


## Alchimist

Je suis disponible tout le week-end, je jouerais probablement Druide/Esprit pour augmenter les dommages, ou Druide/Heal, ou Reaper Zerk.

----------


## purEcontact

:Perfect:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je jouerais Ele ! Je jouerais comme un pied, comme d'ordinaire !
Et je serais dispo quelque part dans le week-end !

----------


## purEcontact

L'idée, c'est d'éviter d'appliquer bêtement un méta donjon qui n'aura surement aucun sens en raid (déjà qu'il n'en a pas en fractal selon les classes, bref).
Du coup, on va se retrouver avec des "doublons" : le gardien appliquera de la puissance au même titre que le guerrier car celui-ci ne pourra peut être pas toujours être au cac.
Le guerrier prendra un cor de guerre pour cleanse parce qu'un gardien ou un élémentaliste ne sera pas forcément tout le temps à côté.
Idem pour la stabilité et la puissance, je pense qu'il faut en prévoir de manière personnelle afin de palier à l'impossibilité de se packer, etc...

Sans connaitre le contenu des raids, vous pouvez partir sur ces bases là :

Gardien 

Vous maximisez les égides de groupe et le blocage personnel.
Vous avez des options défensives avec du cleanse de 3 altérations sur le F2, de la stabilité via le cri et une absorption de projectiles via le bouclier.
Par défaut, vous jouez au set masse / focus.
Si vous êtes obligé de passer à distance, prenez un sceptre et un bouclier.
_Avec la modification du bouclier, vous pouvez absorber les projectiles en vous déplaçant._

Guerrier

PS is love, PS is life.
Swap sur épée / cor pour augmenter la mobilité au besoin et pour avoir accès à plus de dispel.
Si vous êtes beaucoup de guerriers, changez les bannières pour avoir les 4 : défenses, tactique, force et discipline.

Envouteur

Distorsion all the way.
Vous êtes un gardien bis.
Il y a évidemment des différences mais vous avez le même rôle : réduire les dégâts du groupe, renvoyer les dégâts.
Pensez à votre distorsion de groupe : quand vous lancez un signe, vous donnez l'équivalent d'une égide (en plus puissant et qui dure moins longtemps) aux joueurs autour de vous.
Dans l'absolu, vous pouvez changer le défenseur fantasmagorique par un retour mais je ne le conseil pas : même si il a l'air faible, il permet d'absorber 50% de dégâts.
En gros, à chaque fois qu'il meurt, c'est comme si vous aviez empêcher un membre de votre groupe de tomber.

Elementaliste

Par rapport au méta, ça ne change que très peu.
La première chose qui saute : l'arc de glace. Il a été nerf, il fait moins de dégâts qu'une pluie de feu (ou qu'une fontaine de lave).
Du coup, autant prendre de la stabilité.
On garde l'explosion des arcanes pour le support que ça peut apporter, le soin personnel supprime des altérations à chaque tic et la tempête est intéressante en fonction de l'affinité (aveuglement / givre de zone).
Gardez en tête que vous avez du contrôle en terre (baton 4, 5), en air (3, 5) et en eau (4).
De plus, votre aura de renvoi (terre 3) est partagé aux alliés ainsi que votre aura lorsque vous passez en feu.
Si il y a pleins de petites créatures (comme les mini vautours), partager une aura de feu peut sauver des vies.

Nécromant

Votre travail, c'est le "boon rip", c'est à dire supprimer les avantages des ennemis.
Je pense que les boss / mobs de raids auront des avantages.
De base, vous allez attaquer le combat en dague / focus : c'est le set qui vous procure le plus de mobilité, ça permettra de bouger rapidement au besoin.
Pensez que vous avez des utilitaires vraiment utiles (_contrairement à avant_) : vos puits donnent de la protection au groupe et le nuage de poison corrosif bloque les projectiles.
Si les cibles ont beaucoup d'avantages ou que vous avez besoin d'aller à distance, passez sur le combo hache / focus.

Rodeur

Regen-bot.
L'intérêt n'étant pas de soigner vos alliés mais de les maintenir sous régénération et si possible sous rapidité.
Il y a fort à parier que les boss ne seront pas de simples poteaux et toutes les classes n'ont pas accès à la rapidité.
Le but n'est pas d'être un heal bot, je vais être très clair : vous ne servirez à rien avec de la puissance des soins.
Votre régénération, c'est l'équivalent de la vertu passive du gardien ou du brouillard apaisant de l'élémentaliste : une "aura" qui permet aux autres joueurs de moins souffrir.
Même en full berserk, vous aurez la possibilité de tanker des dégâts, donc n'ayez pas peur de rester au corps à corps.

Voleur

Stun-bot / Fufu-bot.
On va éviter le dague / dague en full berserker, c'est jolie, ça balance des gros chiffres mais en raid je pense que ça va faire mal.
Du coup, vous prenez l'écran de fumée pour bloquer les projectiles, le refuge ombreux pour temporiser une résurrection ou une aggro.
Le signe retire les altérations au même titre que votre soin.
Utilisez l'arc court que si vous devez vraiment aller à distance ou avoir une grosse mobilité.
L'épée et le pistolet permettent d'avoir beaucoup de stun lors des breakbar.

Ingénieur

Personne ne joue ingénieur en personnage principal chez CPC.
Si c'est pas le cas, depuis 3 ans, le joueur doit savoir comment ça se joue et quel est son rôle dans la galaxie.
Oui, c'est le centre.

----------


## atavus

Rester en vie, avoir du dispel et de la regen.
Yep, c'est une surprise. ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Ils viennent de mettre à jour l'éditeur, donc je pense essayer un Druide Zealot.

----------


## BigGift

Un necro vampi ca pourrait etre pas mal, ca fait toujours du support en plus des soft-cc, ca pourrait etre interessant

----------


## Leybi

Moi je prends mon mage blanc  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> Rester en vie, avoir du dispel et de la regen.
> Yep, c'est une surprise.


Vas y, je te laisse expliquer à tout le monde, de manière intelligente et intelligible, sans balancer 3 trolls par ligne, comment ils vont devoir approcher leur classe dans une optique de raid.
J'attends avec impatience de lire ton petit guide...

----------


## Hasunay

> Un necro vampi ca pourrait etre pas mal, ca fait toujours du support en plus des soft-cc, ca pourrait etre interessant


Je joue mon nécro en ""tank""-vampire et c'est assez fun mais je sais pas ce que ça donnera en raid.

----------


## atavus

> Vas y, je te laisse expliquer à tout le monde, de manière intelligente et intelligible, sans balancer 3 trolls par ligne, comment ils vont devoir approcher leur classe dans une optique de raid.
> J'attends avec impatience de lire ton petit guide...


Je te laisse faire. Je préfère troller, on ne m'a pas encore réprimander pour çà. ::ninja::

----------


## kennyo

Plus sérieusement pour le Guerrier, ça reste du phalanx avec 180 de robu à la place de 180 prec, pas de changement dans les traits ?  Et vaut mieux une hache qu'une épée je pense. 

Niveau stuff, ça reste sur du berserk du coup ? Ou faut prévoir un truc plus survie ? 

Comment ça va se passer en bêta pour le stuff d'ailleurs ? J'ai cru lire qu'il y aurait un vendeur à l'entrée.

----------


## Sephil

@Pure : Juste comme ça, parce que j'ai pas testé, le deep freeze de l'ice bow doit probablement enlever une portion considérable de breakbar.

Si y a des phases avec besoin de stab, vaut mieux avoir une stab de groupe, et dans ce cas préfère arcane shield à armor of earth.

Tu t'es trompé de grandmaster en feu.

Tempest defense n'est utile que si la fréquence où tu peux vider la breakbar d'un boss est suffisamment régulière.

T'as que 2 auras sur ton build, feu quand tu swap sur feu, et terre dans tes skills. Si tu as déjà des gardiens et des mesmers pour le renvoi, autant prendre le cleanse sur regen.
Piercing shards ça sert vraiment que pour la durée de vuln en staff build (à voir selon les fights si y a pas mieux à mettre).

Ca me parait plus logique comme ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vFAQFAW...UCCwDAgS1fAA-e
Une autre option, plus défensive : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vFAQFAW...UCCwDAgS1fAA-e



Edit : pas grand chose à changer sur ton war, juste hache est plus utile, l'épée c'est vraiment juste un swap de flemmard pour le déplacement entre les combats.
J'ai modifié les sigils aussi : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vJAQNBh...lyP80NAwDAAA-e
Dolyak signet je laisse à priori, mais évidemment c'est le slot variable selon les situations.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais encore me faire traiter de salaud condescendant mais : Sephil, non.
Si j'étais dans l'optique de jouer avec le groupe de fractal 50 "habituel", j'aurais clairement pas mis ces builds là... d'ailleurs, je me serai même pas fait sué à faire un post pour expliquer comment jouer.

J'ai fini l'édition du post, avec les explications : je pars du principe que c'est la merde donc que t'auras un élémentaliste qui va courir partout (et surtout loin des gardiens), qu'il va y avoir du fail dans l'utilisation des compétences ("oh mince, j'étais pas à portée pour le deep freeze") et autres "joyeusetés".

@Kennyo : 
L'épée, c'est pour la mobilité, si t'as besoin de taper, tu prendras ton espadon.
Si "ça reste du phallange", c'est tout simplement parce que c'est ce que le guerrier fait de mieux.
Tu as 20 000hp de base (en guerrier), tu n'auras normalement pas besoin de plus de vie.
Les classes qui ont un pool de base de 11650 seront équipés en parti en soldat pour palier à la méconnaissance des stratégies / des placements et fatalement, de leur fragilité.

----------


## Sephil

Mouais, dans ce cas la version arcane me parait mieux.
Arcane shield auto ça sauvera d'un mauvais placement. Evasive arcana en eau c'est un truc qui me parait assez intuitif, j'ose espérer que tout joueur d'elem qui a un jour touché à la branche arcane sait s'en servir. Et la vigor sur crit c'est assez confortable.

Oublie ce que j'ai dis sur le reste, mais ta branche eau me semble vraiment pas utile. :/

----------


## atavus

> Je vais encore me faire traiter de salaud condescendant mais : Sephil, non.
> Si j'étais dans l'optique de jouer avec le groupe de fractal 50 "habituel", j'aurais clairement pas mis ces builds là... d'ailleurs, je me serai même pas fait sué à faire un post pour expliquer comment jouer.


Il a pas tord sur un point: les breakbars. 
Ce serait cool de prévoir des alternatives heavy CC.

Quand à l'épée du guerrier; entre le 3 et le 5 de l'espadon, tu as largement de quoi te dégager.
Donc pas très utile.

----------


## purEcontact

> Oublie ce que j'ai dis sur le reste, mais ta branche eau me semble vraiment pas utile. :/


C'est simplement pour le brouillard apaisant, donc une aura de regen en plus, donc du soutien en plus.

----------


## Alchimist

Du coup pour rester sur le Druide, tout en étant heavy CC, il y a ce build lockdown qui est vraiment pas mal, par contre la rune de mesmer ça peut être viable en PvP, mais en PvE j'ai de gros doute, mais dans tout les cas tu as plein de daze de 3 sec. sous la main, ça peut vite devenir infâme. Sinon il y a le Scrapper qui sera efficace, le chill sur le Reaper peu rapidement faire fondre la breakbar, ou encore un lockdown mesmer/chronomancer pourra faire l'affaire, et War hammer.

----------


## atavus

> Voleur
> Stun-bot / Fufu-bot.
> L'épée et le pistolet permettent d'avoir beaucoup de stun lors des breakbar.


Ça ce n'est pas certain.
Aux dernières nouvelles les stuns ne seront pas équivalent sur les breakbar (sauf si çà a changé) Donc le piou-piou du voleur pas sûr qu'il soit utile dans ce cas.




> Soft crowd control effects (cripple, chill, slow, etc) will deal damage over time to a defiance bar instead of directly damaging it like their hard crowd control counterparts.


https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Breakbar

----------


## purEcontact

Et ça invalide l'utilité d'un joueur dédié à cette tâche parce que... ?

----------


## atavus

> Et ça invalide l'utilité d'un joueur dédié à cette tâche parce que... ?


Je suis tenté de te troller......Tu veux jouer sur les mots là.

Okay, j'aurai du dire "suffisant" au lieu de "utile".
Vu que tu as viré, les hard CC de tous tes builds; je pense que tu as oublié les propos des devs sur l'utilité de virer une breakbar à un moment précis pour empêcher un boss d'utiliser une compétence spéciale. 

J'ai tord ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> J'ai tord ?


Oui.
Regarde les builds.

----------


## kennyo

Merci pour les explications.

Juste un dernier point pas clair, comment ça fonctionne la beta ? 

On importe son perso ? On pourra tester des stuffs différents facilement ou faut les prévoir ?

----------


## Alchimist

Tu as 4 slots de personnage dédiés à la beta, lorsque tu créés ton premier personnage ça va faire une copie des informations de ton compte (or, skins, matériaux, banque ...), à partir de ce moment tous tes personnages beta jouent sur cette copie, qui n'influence en rien ton véritable compte, donc tu peux tout à fait dépenser tout ton or ou tes charges de transmutation sur un compte beta, puis te connecter sur ton véritable compte sans ne rien avoir perdu. Bien entendu cette opacité entre les deux comptes fonctionnent dans les deux sens, c'est-à-dire que tout ton loot sur tes personnages beta ne pourra pas être importé sur ton véritable compte. 

Une fois ton personnage beta créé, tu auras accès à plusieurs coffres proposant des armures/armes/bijoux avec des statistiques différentes, pareil pour la nourriture, les runes et les cachets, pour les armures élevées, elles seront visiblement disponible à l'entrée du raid.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi je demande à Pure mon build et ça marche toujours  ::o:

----------


## kennyo

Merci pour les précisions Alchimist. 

J'ai lu sur Reddit que les raids, ça serait pour les meilleurs des meilleurs des meilleurs. 

On déclare forfait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Les raids seront pour des groupes de joueurs qui maîtrisent le système de combat dans leur intégralité.
Ça passe forcément par une connaissance, même sommaire, des compétences et des mécaniques de toutes les classes.
Si vous n'avez joué qu'une classe depuis le lancement du jeu et que vous n'avez qu'une vague idée du fonctionnement de l'égide, de la distorsion, des distances des buffs, etc..., vous allez wipe en boucle.
De plus, je doute qu'un seul joueur, aussi bon soit-il, puisse palier aux lacunes d'autres joueurs.

Du coup, sans partir dans le délire "les meilleurs des meilleurs des meilleurs de la crème de la crème", je pense qu'il faut simplement un groupe où tout les joueurs sont bons.

----------


## Sephil

Bon, les 3 minibosses sont assez simples de l'avis général.
Le boss ça a l'air d'une autre histoire niveau coordination, et pas pu tester à cause de la désactivation.  ::'(: 

Pas besoin de maitrise au final pour ce boss en particulier (la maitrise des champis peut aider à filer du speed sur la dernière plateforme, mais ça peut être remplacé par des buffs de joueurs).
Y a besoin de heal sustained (DoT permanent), de condi (miniboss rouge immune aux dégâts direct), de boon ripping (miniboss bleu a un boon d'invuln), le vert est juste faceroll.

----------


## Beanna

Il faut prévoir un second build+stuff *full condi* pour chaque joueur pour le premier mini-boss (rouge).
Le vendeur à l'entrée du raid qui fournit le stuff élevé pour les personnages beta ne propose pas les stats Sinister donc si c'est indispensable à votre build il faudra le faire passer par le biais de la banque.
Dans le cas du mini-boss rouge spécifiquement, un stuff Rabid sera plus adapté puisque les dégâts directs sont réduits à 0 et la puissance est inutile.

----------


## Sephil

Spoilers! (Si vous voulez découvrir le raid et la stratégie par vous-mêmes, ne regardez pas.)

Les mécaniques connues (pour l'instant, vu que pas grand monde n'a dépassé les 40-50% pv du boss) pour le raid qui était (in)disponible pendant ce weekend.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6m3XcpJopA

Un autre point de vue (seulement à 9 joueurs) dans la nuit de vendredi à samedi.
C'est moins intéressant parce qu'il n'y pas d'explications, juste l'audio de leur vocal (mais ils utilisent une autre strat pour la 2ème phase, si vous voulez voir).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUnyTeHj-Bk


/edit : et first boss down  ::): 
Thread reddit, avec les détails, ils sont en train d'upload les PoV de plusieurs joueurs qui seront ajoutés au fur et à mesure.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/...guardian_kill/

----------


## Alchimist

Ça fonctionne de nouveau, et c'est étendu jusqu'à 12h PST, donc 21h chez nous si tout va bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je serais surement là à 20h, donc si vous voulez essayer faites signe.

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai tout raté  ::sad::

----------


## purEcontact

> 4 Condi Engi (1 tankier hybrid, which was me), 3 Revenants, 1 Druid, 1 Chronomancer, 1 Warrior.

----------


## Sephil

Ouep.
Les ingés étaient en sinister pour ceux qui avaient pensé à mettre un stuff en banque, rabid les autres (ils auraient tous été en sinister si ça avait été dispo), les revenants/chrono/warrior en zerk, le druid était en cleric (il aurait été en zealot si dispo je pense).

Je sais que c'est que le premier boss de la 1ère wing, mais s'ils mettent de l'enrage basé sur un timer à chaque boss, je vois absolument pas comment ça peut être "la fin du meta-zerk" qu'ils ont annoncée...
A moins qu'ils fassent référence à l'obligation d'avoir des joueurs condi... Mais dans ce cas, si il n'y a pas de boss où l'intégralité du combat se fait en condi, le sinister dominera, pour pouvoir faire des dégâts supplémentaires dans les phases où les coups physiques marchent.

En bref, continuez à vous entraîner à jouer full glass-canon, c'est à peu près indispensable pour tout boss qui a un temps limite avant d'OS tout le monde.

----------


## NayeDjel

/SPOILER

*Petit résumé des mécaniques connues du premier boss du Raid :*

Une fois en combat, on ne peut plus en sortir pour régénérer sa vie, changer de spécialisations ou d'équipements. *Il faut donc faire extrêmement attention à son stuff et son build avant de rentrer dans le tas.*Le Gardien de la Vallée a plus de 22 millions d'HP et il y a un temps imparti pour le tuer.* Le plus gros du boulot est donc le DPS.* En comparaison, le Lupicus possède 1.4 million d'HP et le Moussu 1.5 million.Il faut impérativement se prendre certaines AOE (apparaissant en orange avec un orbe électrique au dessus) sinon une attaque massive se déclenche et frappe l'ensemble du groupe d'environ 10k de dégâts.Des orbes rouges (Seeker) se dirigent constamment vers le boss avec une AOE sous eux, il faut les garder à distances de ce dernier et des copains, c'est ici que les CC entrent en jeu. à 66% et 33% de vie le boss change de phase et se divise en 3 mini-boss, similaires à ceux rencontrés plus tôt dans le raid  :


- Un gardien rouge sensible uniquement au conditions, qui fait pop les mêmes orbes rouges (Seeker) que le boss.
- Un gardien vert sensible uniquement au dégâts directs et qui crée des AOE téléportant aléatoirement les joueurs dedans quand elles s'activent.
- Un gardien bleu qui lance des boules (bleues aussi) se déplaçant aléatoirement dans l'arène. Quand ces boules bleues touchent le boss, il gagne un boon d'invulnérabilité qu'il faut lui enlever.

Chaque gardien inflige des dégâts en AOE à intervalles réguliers, il est nécessaire de les éloigner les uns des autres car plus ils sont proches plus ces dégâts s'intensifient, comme pour Ralena et Vassar dans Ascalon en mode histoire.
Lorsque leur vie arrive à zéro, une breakbar apparait, il faut la vider pour qu'ils meurent définitivement.


(Source : vidéo de Brazil que Sephil à link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6m3XcpJopA et PoV chronomancer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjzT...ature=youtu.be)

/SPOILER




> /edit : et first boss down 
> Thread reddit, avec les détails, ils sont en train d'upload les PoV de plusieurs joueurs qui seront ajoutés au fur et à mesure.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/...guardian_kill/


J'ai regardé le PoV du chronomancer et suis plutôt content parce que c'est exactement ce que j'imaginais jouer comme build en raid -> Support Alacrity/Quickness pour augmenter le DPS du groupe  ::): 
Je pense que ce sera incourtenable dans pas mal de cas, c'est tellement puissant comme buff  ::o:

----------


## Sephil

Pour compléter ton résumé :

L'AoE électrique qu'il faut se prendre, je sais plus si Brazil a précisé, mais il faut au moins 4 personnes dedans, les autres peuvent continuer à DPS.

Les orbes rouges peuvent être bump effectivement, ils peuvent aussi être blind (strat qui revient pas mal quand tu écoutes l'audio du kill par Sickest Guild [NA]).

Quand le boss phase, il faut garder les 3 esprits éloignés les uns des autres, ça aussi Brazil le mentionne, sinon ils font comme les amants dans asca story -> grosse degen PV à l'intersection de leurs grands cercles rouges.
C'est là que le groupe split -> 4 persos condi sur le rouge, chrono qui va occuper le bleu et commence à le boon strip en solo, tous les autres sur le vert. Quand le vert et le rouge tombent, les groupes rejoignent le chrono sur le bleu.

En 3ème phase (après avoir tué les 3 petits esprits) 1/3 de la salle est électrifié, et ça tourne dans le sens horaire.
En 5ème phase (après avoir les avoir retués) 2/3 de la salle sont électrifiés, il me semble que ça tourne encore en sens horaire.
L'électricité sur le sol ne one shot pas, c'est du pulsed damage qui n'est pas agréable mais se gère avec du heal (au cas où une AoE electrique pop sur le tiers électrifié, il faudra quand même que 4 joueurs y aillent, c'est probablement la mécanique la plus importante de ce fight !).


/Edit : je viens de voir que Dom de [NA] précise que l'aggro marche beaucoup mieux dans ce fight que sur le reste du jeu, et semble vraiment lié à la robustesse, donc un des ingés joue le rôle de "tank" en rabid (et il s'était mis en scrapper avec le trait robu, juste pour en avoir plus que les autres ingés en rabid).
Quand il dit "tank" il ne s'agit pas vraiment de tanker, mais plutôt de diriger le boss sur la plateforme, donc ce sera le rôle du leader, et le plus compliqué.

(PS : il est tout à fait possible que chaque boss à venir ait une condition d'aggro différente. Ca m'étonnerait pas qu'un boss aggro celui qui a le moins de vie par exemple. :D)

----------


## Alchimist

> En bref, continuez à vous entraîner à jouer full glass-canon, c'est à peu près indispensable pour tout boss qui a un temps limite avant d'OS tout le monde.


La fin de la Meta orientée purement sur les dégâts ne finira jamais, tout simplement parce que le gameplay permet d’éviter les dégâts si on joue bien, et que les statistiques comme robustesse/vitalité n’augmente pas la survivabilité de façon monstrueuse, tout au plus vous pouvez encaisser 3 à 4 coups en plus. 
La seule chose que HoT rendra populaire sera les statistiques comme Zealot et Sinister, qui permettent de faire beaucoup de dommages tout en s’orientant vers le support de groupe, ou les dégâts par altérations, et à la rigueur quelques hybrides de style Solider, qui est tout de même utile pour concentrer l’aggro et relever les tapis en pug, et Valkyrie qui a une bonne synergie avec le Reaper et quelques rares builds.

----------


## purEcontact

> La fin de la Meta orientée purement sur les dégâts ne finira jamais, tout simplement parce que le gameplay permet d’éviter les dégâts si on joue bien la stat de guérison est équilibrée avec les pieds et que la différence entre un joueur full berserk et un autre full guérison est ridicule au vu de la perte.


Potentiellement, on pourrait avoir un boss qu'il faut soigner à outrance tout en le protégeant de vagues d'ennemis mais à part en druide (et peut être en ventari), j'ai pas eu l'impression qu'on avait des classes qui tiraient réellement parti de la guérison.
Du coup, on s'oriente vers les dégâts et la régénération "de base" fera le taf.

----------


## lPyl

> Potentiellement, on pourrait avoir un boss qu'il faut soigner à outrance tout en le protégeant de vagues d'ennemis mais à part en druide (et peut être en ventari), j'ai pas eu l'impression qu'on avait des classes qui tiraient réellement parti de la guérison.
> Du coup, on s'oriente vers les dégâts et la régénération "de base" fera le taf.


Dis comme ça, j'ai du mal à voir la différence avec ce qui est proposé actuellement en pve  ::o: . Ok les boss ont des règles (légèrement) différentes. Mais ça reste du défonçage de sac à PV en suivant un certain set de règles bien défini. Certes la marge d'erreur parait plus faible, mais bon avec le temps ça deviendra plus réflexe quand les habitudes seront rentrées et ça finira par être comme les donjons (modulo la façon dont sera géré le loot de récompense).

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pas compris pourquoi tu me citais :x.

----------


## Alchimist

Probablement, mais le fait qu'il y ait plusieurs taches à exécuter en même temps va quand même limiter certains groupes en pick-up, si certains n'arrivent même pas à se coordonner sur cliffside, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer ici. Qui plus est, ce premier Boss est quand même largement mieux pensé que 80% des Boss de donjons, qui fondent sans même te chatouiller, et qu'une bonne partie des Boss de fractals. 

Et de toute façon n'importe quel contenu difficile, le devient moins avec le temps, et la façon dont tu abordes ce contenu devient mécanique, par exemple lors de mon premier combat contre Liadri je n'avais pas tenu 1 minute, maintenant je peux la battre en quasiment autant de temps.

----------


## Sephil

Enfin pu tester le boss moi-même. (Par contre, on n'était que 8, puis 9, puis re 8  ::'(:  )
On l'a passé plusieurs fois en phase 2, mais y a eu des cafouillages pour les gens qui n'avaient pas regardé la strat sur youtube avant.  ::P: 
Et on manquait cruellement de DPS (compo pas opti, ingés condis pas tous habitués à la rotation idéale, dont je faisais partie, manque de 2 joueurs, pas de war pour might stack en combat, etc.).

Mais c'est vraiment HYPER fnu ! Et y a du challenge ! Il est pas insurmontable avec une bonne orga, des joueurs mobiles et attentifs, et un bon DPS, mais pour un 1er boss, ça place la barre assez haut ! J'ai hâte de voir les autres !  ::wub::

----------


## lPyl

> J'ai pas compris pourquoi tu me citais :x.


J'aurais du citer que la dernière phrase en fait  ::P: .

----------


## Sephil

> Dis comme ça, j'ai du mal à voir la différence avec ce qui est proposé actuellement en pve .


Les mécaniques sont beaucoup plus intéressantes que tout ce qu'on a vu jusqu'à présent. (Open world events exclus, parce qu'on a eu des trucs vraiment sympas avec les marionnettes et les hologrammes en s1, des trucs que j'aimerais bien revoir un jour en format structuré pour 10 joueurs d'ailleurs.)

Pour l'instant (touchons du bois pour la suite) c'est aussi beaucoup mieux fini. Les mécaniques sont claires, et à part surabondance d'effets sur le sol qui cachent un peu les zones bleues, tu peux vraiment bien réagir. C'est pas des mécaniques à moitié bug comme Mai Trin qui va TP à l'autre bout de la map, même quand tout le monde est bien pack dans la zone électrique d'Horrik. Ou encore des skills qui te oneshot, mais dont tu peux pas voir l'anim à cause des flammes bleues gigantesques que fout le gardien, etc...

Y a pas non plus moyen de cheese le contenu style un joueur se barre hors combat pour changer un skill, puis revient. Ou bien les joueurs deco reco et utilisent un PNJ pour revenir... (Y en aura peut être par la suite, mais je pense qu'ils réagiront assez vite pour les fix en raid, contrairement à ce qu'on a pu voir en donjon jusqu'ici. Un des devs offrait des tapis de souris ce week end à quiconque lui rapportait un bug ou un exploit encore inconnu. ^^)

Et pour finir, il faut quand même une coordination bien supérieure à tout ce qui est actuellement jouable dans le jeu.
C'est un vrai raid de MMO quoi. Le format 10 peut paraître un peu bas à certains joueurs de WoW ou autres, mais la rencontre avec ce boss est digne de l'appellation raid, de l'avis général.

----------


## purEcontact

> J'aurais du citer que la dernière phrase en fait .


C'est bien la conclusion que j'en tire : rien ne va changer >.<
Enfin si, comme dit Sephil, on aura un stuff zerk et un stuff sinistre en fonction des "affinités" des boss.
A la limite, on aura un mec avec un peu de soldat / sentinelle pour tanker (_=garder l'aggro_) des boss. 

En fait, en y repensant, si, ça va changer pour certain(e)s qui jouent pas en full berserk/sinistre actuellement et dont les stats annexes vont "parasiter" l'aggro du tank.

----------


## mikelion

Si un groupe se retrouve à 9, est-ce qu'un autre gars pour rejoindre l'escouade ?

----------


## kennyo

> Si un groupe se retrouve à 9, est-ce qu'un autre gars pour rejoindre l'escouade ?


Oui.

Par contre je ne sais pas comment fonctionne le tag. S'il est lié aux boss ou à l'avancement du raid. 

Par exemple, si tu join un raid en cours, que tu tues le second boss sans avoir fait le premier (déjà tué par le groupe), est-ce que dans le courant de la semaine tu peux join un raid juste pour tuer le premier. 

Et ton tag est lié au raid au moment où tu tues un boss ou au moment où tu mets les pieds dans le raid ? Logiquement ça serait la première option.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je vais me faire taper mais ... c'est quoi un stuff sinistre ?  ::cry::

----------


## Leybi

*Dégats des condis* / puissance / précision

----------


## kennyo

La précision influe sur les dots ?

----------


## Sephil

Non la précision sert pour tous les procs condi sur crit (burn, bleed, etc...).
Le condi dmg sert, bah au condi dmg !  ::P: 
Et la puissance sert à ajouter un peu de dégâts directs en plus des DoTs.

----------


## Lee Tchii

::o:  un genre de zerk sur les condis alors !
Du coup, avec des sinisters, un elem zerk doit mettre le bazar vu que pas mal de ces attaques mettent des condis ?

----------


## Beanna

Dans le cas de l'elem, ses dégâts viennent davantage d'attaques directes que de condis donc il préférera le stuff Zerk.
Le stuff Sinistre est principalement destiné aux builds purement condi, typiquement l'ingé.

Pour le premier boss en tout cas, il faut les deux. 3-4 joueurs en build Puissance et 3-4 joueurs en build Condi pour s'occuper de l'add rouge lorsqu'il se dédouble.
J'ai également entendu Sam des SC dire que l'élem bâton aura des difficultés à DPS sur ce premier boss à cause de ses très nombreux déplacements (lava font peu exploitable) et qu'il envisageait de le jouer à la dague au cul du boss comme les autres CàC voir tout simplement de switch sur un ingé ou rôdeur condi pour ne pas être un poids mort.

----------


## Sephil

Yep.

Globalement (avec l'équilibrage de ce dernier BWE, je précise parce que ça peut être amené à changer d'ici la release des raids) les classes inutiles sur le premier boss sont :
- ele (même en D/x tu n'arrives pas à la hauteur du DPS d'un revenant, et en plus t'es sacrément plus squishy donc t'as beaucoup moins droit à l'erreur)
- thief (aucun besoin de fufu)
- necro (des gens ont pris un reaper à la place d'un revenant, mais c'est moins de dégâts, et le chrono est là pour boon strip le bleu)
- gardien (peut être utile si les gens décident de se passer totalement de healer dédié, sinon aucun besoin de renvoi, de stab, ou de bloc général instant)

Je précise pour être clair. Ces classes seront jouables, mais suboptimales, et ça ne concerne que le premier boss.

----------


## purEcontact

La composition optimal du raid sera donc :

1 héraut
1 autre héraut
1 autre héraut
1 autre héraut
1 autre héraut
1 autre héraut
1 autre héraut
1 autre héraut
1 chronomancer
et enfin
1 autre chronomancer

 ::ninja:: 

Troll mis à part, j'aurais bien testé le duo chronomancer / rôdeur sinistre (en trap).
Je pense que ça aurai pu être fun.

----------


## Hasunay

Et ça donne quoi le Druide en raid ?

----------


## Alchimist

Pour citer un homme sage : "Quand il y en a un, ça va. C'est quand il y en a beaucoup qu'il y a des problèmes"  ::ninja:: 

Donc un Druide c'est très bon, voire même obligatoire, plusieurs ça handicape le groupe plus qu'autre chose.

----------


## Beanna

> Et ça donne quoi le Druide en raid ?


Certains groupes rapportent que le base heal sur les sorts de la forme astrale est tellement haut que le Druide est considéré comme un DPS (Ranger Zerk) dont les capacités de soin sont utilisées comme appoint. On est pas (encore) sur un schema de healer de trinité classique qui soigne en continue tout le long d'un combat et pour l'instant l'utilisation d'un stuff +heal spécifique n'a pas vraiment de sens car les ratios sur les sorts sont dérisoires. Cependant ça sera peut être amené à changer car les devs semblent insatisfait de l'utilisation faite du Druide et reconnaissent que les soins sont trop élevés de base.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ce serait balo de devoir créer un ranger pour en faire un healer  ::o:

----------


## Hasunay

Pour le peu que je l'ai essayé il était pas mal fun le druide mais on aurait presque dit une nouvelle classe. Je saisi pas trop ce qu'ils ont voulu faire avec le druide et où ils veulent l'emmener maintenant.

----------


## purEcontact

Mouais, enfin y'avait surtout plein de sorts qui faisaient pas de dégâts... du tout.
Et ça, dans un jeu ou tout le monde tape, c'est pas top.

----------


## Sephil

Sur les boss où un healer sera requis, peu importe la classe, ça finira en stuff zealot.

/problem solved  :Cafe2:

----------


## Alchimist

La Vallée des Esprits, qui est donc la première aile, arrivera d'ici deux à trois semaines, de même que pour les armures légendaires, et les nouvelles armes légendaires.

----------


## Saeryswen

Bon ba va falloir que je m'entraine à jouer distorsion si je veux pouvoir en faire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Distorsion ?
... Un truc de Chronomancer ?

----------


## Alchimist

Le premier chemin arrive le 17 novembre.

----------


## Lee Tchii

De toute façon, pas d'infusion, pas de raid ?  ::sad::

----------


## Alchimist

Ce n'est pas les fractales, donc il n'y a pas d'agonie, par conséquent les infusions de résistance à l'agonie ne sont pas nécessaires, et les infusions de statistiques sont certes utiles, mais les dévs n’équilibreront jamais le contenu autour de quelque chose que moins de 20% de la communauté possède (estimation totalement hasardeuse). 

Après l'équipement élevé a vivement été recommandé par les devs, donc ça dérangera ceux qui ne se sont pas préparés avant HoT puisque c'est désormais moins abordable, à voir cependant le taux de drop de coffre élevé en raid.

----------


## Dar

Comme Pure nous faisait part hier soir il a hâte de tater du lead sur ce raid !!

----------


## purEcontact

Le namedrop c'est pas bien.
Par contre, je me suis rendu compte que je l'avais pas écrit dans ce thread donc j'en profite : *je ne ferais pas les raids* Tant que lka majorité ne sera pas dégoûté et qu'il ne restera donc que les meilleurs.

----------


## kennyo

Vu les sorties du dimanche, ça va être les doigts bien profond dans l'nez.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dar

> Vu les sorties du dimanche, ça va être les doigts bien profond dans l'nez.


D'ailleurs y'en a qui sont toujours en loup depuis dimanche soir  :Emo:

----------


## NayeDjel

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...tions-in-Raids 

Petit bout d'information concernant les raids : il y aura des restrictions sur certains items achetables en karma (comme dans les donjons). *ils désactiveront aussi les cachets, runes et potions qui augmentent les dégâts sur certains types d'ennemis* pour "préserver la difficulté du raid".  ::rolleyes:: 

Petite liste (non exhaustive) des items qui ne fonctionneront pas dans le raid :

Les boosters de combats : Armures, Dégâts, Regeneration, etcBouffe et utilitaires donnant une augmentation ou une réduction des dégâts contre certains types d'ennemisCachets augmentant les dégâts contre certains types d'ennemisLe cachet qui augmentent les dégâts de nuitLes items d'invocation (sifflet d'ogres, Poudre élementaires, etc)

----------


## Beanna

Il est également interdit de jouer trop bien pour préserver la difficulté du raid. Mais ça nous concerne pas trop ça.  ::cry::

----------


## purEcontact

Par soucis d'équité, toutes les classes seront équipés de HVT.

----------


## Alchimist

Il y a du monde qui veut essayer le raid demain ? 

De préférence niveau pas trop dégueulasse + armure élevé/nourriture + avoir une bonne composition d'équipe (condi/zerk/utilitaire ...), le but étant d'explorer pour le fun, et essayer d'arriver le plus loin possible avant que tout le monde ne pète un câble. 

Je serai disponible à partir de 19h, avec un Condi Ingénieur ou un Chrono en fonction des besoins. 

Petit rappel du premier Boss, *spoiler si vous voulez garder la surprise !*




> /SPOILER
> 
> *Petit résumé des mécaniques connues du premier boss du Raid :*
> 
> Une fois en combat, on ne peut plus en sortir pour régénérer sa vie, changer de spécialisations ou d'équipements. *Il faut donc faire extrêmement attention à son stuff et son build avant de rentrer dans le tas.*Le Gardien de la Vallée a plus de 22 millions d'HP et il y a un temps imparti pour le tuer.* Le plus gros du boulot est donc le DPS.* En comparaison, le Lupicus possède 1.4 million d'HP et le Moussu 1.5 million.Il faut impérativement se prendre certaines AOE (apparaissant en orange avec un orbe électrique au dessus) sinon une attaque massive se déclenche et frappe l'ensemble du groupe d'environ 10k de dégâts.Des orbes rouges (Seeker) se dirigent constamment vers le boss avec une AOE sous eux, il faut les garder à distances de ce dernier et des copains, c'est ici que les CC entrent en jeu. à 66% et 33% de vie le boss change de phase et se divise en 3 mini-boss, similaires à ceux rencontrés plus tôt dans le raid  :
> 
> 
> - Un gardien rouge sensible uniquement au conditions, qui fait pop les mêmes orbes rouges (Seeker) que le boss.
> - Un gardien vert sensible uniquement au dégâts directs et qui crée des AOE téléportant aléatoirement les joueurs dedans quand elles s'activent.
> ...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis pas opti, désolée  ::sad::

----------


## Karnus

> De préférence niveau pas trop dégueulasse + armure élevé/nourriture


Question bête de noob en armure/arme exotique (les trinkets ça va, faut pas déconner), j'avais cru lire qu'il valait mieux prioritiser les armes que l'armure (c'était genre 10% de gain contre 2 ou 3% en stats). J'ai mal lu ?

----------


## Sunlight

Arme>bijoux>armure>dos

Dans l'ordre de gain de dps en élevé.
L'armure et le dos sont exorbitant pour un gain de dps "négligeable" pour les budgets serrés.

----------


## NayeDjel

Edit : Pas dispo en Chronomancer ce soir, surement ce W-E

----------


## Tigermilk

J'essaierai d'etre la à 20h30 / 21h avec mon War Zerk

----------


## purEcontact

Petit lexique pour que vous compreniez ce que le couillon gentil membre qui va être tiré au sort après 50 min à demander qui lead se dévouer pour raidlead va gueuler de façon rageuse dans son micro  dire :

- *Aggro :* "Merde, merde, merde, merde !".
- *AoE :* *A*ïe! *O*h! *E*squive!
- *Buff :* Un gros charr. 
- *Build :* Spécialisation recopiée à la va-vite sur metabattle sans comprendre l'intérêt.
- *CC :* Contrôle du Couillon. (_Parfois, il s'agit de la cible_)
- *DPS :* *D*édé *P*asse la *S*econde !
- *Drop :* Laissez tomber.
- *GG :* Gaston's Gang. Cri de ralliement après une victoire.
- *Heal :* Abnégation de l'utilité d'un joueur au non-profit d'un autre.
- *HP :* *H*ope *P*ool. Diminue en fonction du temps passé sur une cible.
- *Instance :* Error 500.
- *LOL :* Rire. Joyeux en début de soirée. Nerveux en fin.
- *Loot :* Cf. Drop.
- *Mise à terre :* Mort provisoire.
- *Mob :* Trukatapé.
- *OMG :* Incantation à lancer en fin de soirée pour espérer me voir débarquer. Ne fonctionne pas.
- *OS :* *O*h l'*S*urin ! (_Ça fait mal_).
- *Pull :* Cf. Aggro.
- *Stun :* Forme de CC.
- *TP :* Contraction de RATP. Rentres Avec Tes Pieds.

----------


## Dar

Ca fait plaisir de voir que ça te tarde tout ça !!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'veux jouer avec Pure  ::o:

----------


## Dar

> J'veux jouer avec Pure


C'est beau ces amours non-reciproque  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Avant que quelqu'un vienne poster ici les exploits du tas de merde nommé DnT.
Inutile de venir étendre leur odeur nauséabonde dans les parages, merci.

----------


## atavus

:Popcorn:

----------


## Sephil

Pourtant c'est du drama sacrément fruité !

Y a du boulot les canards, on est encore des petits joueurs dans le domaine, en comparaison.  ::ninja::

----------


## Longwelwind

DnT se sont fait jarté du raid testing à cause de ça:

----------


## purEcontact

> Avant que quelqu'un vienne poster ici les exploits du tas de merde nommé DnT.
> Inutile de venir étendre leur odeur nauséabonde dans les parages, merci.


Mis à part donner envie d'en parler parce qu'il est cryptique (surtout quand on vient de se lever), ton post ne sert à rien.
Du coup, pour la grosse majorité des CPC qui dorment la nuit :

DnT est une guilde orientée et reconnue dans le domaine du speedrun.
Elle fourni à la communauté beaucoup de theorycrafting et c'est sur la base de ces informations qu'émergent des builds optimisé pour les dégâts.
De ce fait, elle a fait parti des deux guildes sélectionnés pour tester les raids, ce qui inclut un accès non restreint aux 3 branches de raids (celle qui vient de sortir + 2 en développement) depuis plus d'un mois.

La sortie d'un raid étant un élément important dans le PvE "compétitif" (_lol_), la première guilde a terminer un raid déclare un "World First".
C'est un peu comme en PvP, d'un point de vu extérieur, personne n'en a rien a carré mais dans la sphère du sPvP, les joueurs savent que c'est "_insert name_" (Abjured?) qui a gagné le tout premier tournoi de l'histoire de GW2.
De ce fait, un "World First" laisse une marque importante, une renommée.
Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, avant d'être sponsorisée pour le PvP en Arène sur WoW, certaines guildes étaient sponsorisées grâce à leur "World First".
Bref, y'a possiblement des sous et/ou des avantages en nature qui rentrent en compte.

DnT, profitant d'un mois d'essai avant la sortie publique, a pu s’entraîner et donc déclarer le "World First" dans la soirée tandis que les autres guildes compétitives découvraient seulement les stratégies.
Comme l'invitation d'Arenanet à tester le contenu était dans un but uniquement d'équilibrage et que la philosophie était de ne pas en tirer parti, DnT a violer cet accord de principe et donc a été retiré du programme de test des raids.

Voilà pour le recap.

Sachant que le PvE "compétitif" (_lol_) ne concerne pas vraiment les CPC, c'est pas trop dans la philosophie de la guilde, donc ça ne sert à rien d'étayer sur un sujet dont personne ici n'en à rien à foutre.

Pour en revenir à l'intérêt de ce sujet : vous avez essayé quelque chose hier soir ou vous étiez pas assez nombreux ? (_ou vous vous êtes regardés dans la blanc des yeux en se demandant qui allait pull_  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Alchimist

Je suis désolé pour hier soir, mais ma seconde guilde avait besoin d’un 3e ingénieur un peu plus tôt donc je n’ai pas pu vous rejoindre. 

De ce que l’on a vu il faut absolument un Tank dédié, puisque le boss colle le joueur ayant le plus de robustesse, chez nous c’était d’abord le Druide (en clérical), puis on a changé pour un Gardien en PVT parce que le Druide ne pouvait pas remplir son rôle de healer à 100%. Du coup il faut également un healer dédié puisque le boss fait très mal, particulièrement sur la dernière phase. Pour le reste on avait 3 Ingé Condi, rien à redire là-dessus ça fait le travail parfaitement, 2 Hérauts et 1 War, pareil ça offre de l’excellent support de groupe tout en ayant de gros dégâts brutes, et 2 Tempest, alors on a vite regretté ça pour deux raisons, la première est que le bâton est pas terrible pour ce boss, parce que ce dernier bouge dans tous les sens donc sera souvent hors AoE, et le combo sceptre + any off-hand est efficace mais à également ses faiblesses, la seconde est que les deux Tempest jouaient en Zerk avec quelques bijoux en Céleste, mais ça ne suffisait pas à leur offrir une bonne survivabilité, par conséquent ils étaient souvent au sol donc on perdait en dps.

Plus généralement, pour ce premier boss je vois mal ce que pourrait offrir un Thief ou un Ele au groupe, mise à part une bonne mobilité pour rejoindre les zones rapidement (et éventuellement auramancer pour Tempest), mais au prix d'une faible résistance.

Pour le boss après quelques wipe on s’est rendu compte qu’il valait mieux le pull sur un pilier pour avoir un meilleur contrôle sur l'apparition de la zone verte (celle qui one shot s’il n’y a pas assez de monde dedans) et ça permet également d’avoir un peu de contrôle sur ses mouvements, le seul inconvénient de cette stratégie c’est lors du split puisqu’il faut rapidement rejoindre vos piliers respectifs autrement vous allez être marqué sur le mauvais pilier et aller manger un tonne de dégât. Sinon il faut apporter pas mal de repoussement pour les orbes rouges, du boon strip (on avait un Revenant en Mallyx qui utilisait bannissement d’enchantement), et du CC pour rapidement briser la breakbar.

Au final on a réussi à le tomber autour de 30% avant d’arrêter.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Plus généralement, pour ce premier boss je vois mal ce que pourrait offrir un Thief ou un Ele au groupe, mise à part une bonne mobilité pour rejoindre les zones rapidement (et éventuellement auramancer pour Tempest), mais au prix d'une faible résistance.


Donc j'ai une équipement pas opti ET une classe inutile ?
Merci  :tired:

----------


## lPyl

C'est vrai que si y avait pas eu ton post tastu, j'en aurais rien su de ce truc. 
Je pense que le peu de gens ici que ce genre de chose intéresse était déjà au courant des tenants et aboutissants du truc :D.

(c'est sorti hier les Raids? Ptain j'ai rien suivit à ce truc moi, à part que ça a l'air de demander de tuer des sacs à PV encore plus gros :D )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc j'ai une équipement pas opti ET une classe inutile ?
> Merci


Ça va, ça a pas mal servi Ele. Pense à ceux qui main thief. Il servait déjà pas à grand chose de particulier et un de leur truc unique (le fufu) a été rendu accessible à d'autres...

----------


## Bartinoob

> Avant que quelqu'un vienne poster ici les exploits du tas de merde nommé DnT.
> Inutile de venir étendre leur odeur nauséabonde dans les parages, merci.





> Mis à part donner envie d'en parler parce qu'il est cryptique (surtout quand on vient de se lever), ton post ne sert à rien.
> Du coup, pour la grosse majorité des CPC qui dorment la nuit :
> 
> [Blabla]


Merci pour l'explicature  ::o: 

J'avoue que ton post seul, tatsu, donne surtout envie d'en savoir plus sur ce superbe exploit (à prononcer comme vous voulez  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sin D

> Avant que quelqu'un vienne poster ici les exploits du tas de merde nommé DnT. Inutile de venir étendre leur odeur nauséabonde dans les parages, merci.


  C'est un mec de la guilde qui a besoin d'attention, pas besoin de faire une généralité sur toute la guilde.  Et il n'y a pas eu d'exploit ?!  


> Pour en revenir à l'intérêt de ce sujet : vous avez essayé quelque chose hier soir ou vous étiez pas assez nombreux ? (_ou vous vous êtes regardés dans la blanc des yeux en se demandant qui allait pull_ )


  Fais a l'arrache avec les canards présent et pull par un nécro  ::siffle::  Ont a passé les deux première phases mais manque de dps, de tank dédié, de chrono pour espérer réussir.

----------


## Tigermilk

et du coup c'est quoi la compo idéal pour ce boss ?

Je sens que mon war va etre useless, mais j'aimerais quand meme test, donc faut que je monte quoi pour aider ?

----------


## Sin D

> et du coup c'est quoi la compo idéal pour ce boss ?
> 
> Je sens que mon war va etre useless, mais j'aimerais quand meme test, donc faut que je monte quoi pour aider ?


Chrono/war/revenant/druid et 2-3 condi ingé/necro/rodeur et un tank, pour le premier boss au moins.

Le war reste utile avec le partage de pouvoir, les bannières et son dps.

----------


## Maderone

Et un voleur.
Si si, je vous jure  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

> Et un voleur.
> Si si, je vous jure

----------


## Karnus

(Merci Sunlight pour la réponse)

Et merci pour le résumé du drama !  Je suis tout nostalgique  ::cry:: . Les raids et les dramas, ça me ramène pas mal d'années en arrière (je ne suis pas le seul j'imagine).

Je crois qu'il y a eu d'autres éléments plus ou moins croustillants dans le drama que certains n'ont pas manqués sur reddit :

----------


## purEcontact

Ouais, mais comme ça n'avait aucun intérêt de les rapporter sur le forum CPC, on s'est abstenu.  :tired:

----------


## gnouman

> personne ici n'en à rien à foutre.


Whai c'est ce que je retiens après avoir lus je me rend compte que le Trailer de Tatsu était bien vendeur.  ::'(:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Et bien, vous n'avez même pas encore sortis les pires passages.
Sachant que chez DnT, ils ont fait le ménage rapidement, sûrement pour éviter d'avoir une sanction plus lourde que le simple ban des tests.

Si vous cherchez bien, vous devriez trouver des messages DnT disant que c'est de la merde, qu'ils l'ont fait en 15 minutes, et que c'est plus facile qu'un Arah P4.

Pour des mecs qui étaient invités à tester pour donner leur avis et participer à l'amélioration des raids... Ils se sont un peu complètement foutus de la gueule d'Arenanet.


Sinon, dans mon précédent message, j'utilise le mot français "exploits" et pas le terme anglais.

----------


## purEcontact

> ça ne sert à rien d'étayer sur un sujet dont personne ici n'en à rien à foutre.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et un voleur.
> Si si, je vous jure


A voir en daredevil.

----------


## Sephil

> Plus généralement, pour ce premier boss je vois mal ce que pourrait offrir un Thief ou un Ele au groupe, mise à part une bonne mobilité pour rejoindre les zones rapidement (et éventuellement auramancer pour Tempest), mais au prix d'une faible résistance.


WoodenPotatoes, aka un gars hyper calé sur le lore, mais désespérément mauvais mécaniquement sur sa main class elem a fait marcher un tempest full support/heal dans son groupe de raid.
Je pense que son rôle est mal défini dans une compo opti, parce qu'il overlap plusieurs rôles tout en apportant moins de dégâts, mais c'est pas inutile.
cf. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnwxXciobVY

----------


## Lee Tchii

Un élé qui soigne ?  ::o:  je prends direct !
Mais le bâton n'est-il pas plus opti que le cor ?

----------


## revanwolf

> Un élé qui soigne ?  je prends direct !
> Mais le bâton n'est-il pas plus opti que le cor ?


Pas vraiment non, le combo sceptre/cor peut donner plus de soin aux autres que le bâton(temps de recharge plus court).

Tu fais vraiment une fixation sur la bâton,deception du au fait que tu n'as pas bifrost?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

dague/focus.

----------


## Bartinoob

Rodeur sinon, de ce que j'ai compris. On est pas encore à la trinité, mais j'ai un peu halluciné quand j'ai vu le druide  ::o:

----------


## Leybi

> Un élé qui soigne ?  je prends direct !
> Mais le bâton n'est-il pas plus opti que le cor ?


Le dps bâton est très statique à cause des zones. Comme les boss bougent beaucoup jusqu'à présent (en tout cas le 1er, j'ai vu qu'une petite vidéo de la fin du deuxième), bha tu fais pas des masses de dps.

J'en profite pour dire qu'avec Beanna et Tygra on est en train de faire un Google Doc avec le récap de tous les builds "opti" raid ainsi que les stratégies des boss. Promis quand ce sera dans un état présentable on le partagera aux canards.

----------


## purEcontact

_Ne pas lancer de troll gras._

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis pas un troll  ::'(:

----------


## Sephil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0XRfWkEDxw

Hop c'est en ligne.
PoV de notre GM. Conseil, coupez le son, ses choix musicaux sont pas pour tout le monde.  ::ninja:: 

Demain le 2ème !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'es sur la vidéo ?  ::o:

----------


## Tigermilk

Ce genre de video qui me redonne grave envie de faire des raids ...

----------


## Sephil

> T'es sur la vidéo ?


Ingé asura Strain Tensor, oui c'est moi.

On m'entend aussi dire "ooooh p***** de m****" à la toute fin de la vidéo (7:48).

----------


## Maderone

Je trouve assez dingue le dps des compo alté. Quand je vois des 10k/sec sur des brulure avec les saignements poisons aussi.. Purée
Le berserker est plus viable ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Si. Le stuff Viper sorti avec HoT permet à certaines classes d'être meilleures en alté qu'en berserker par contre. Et il faut des altés sur le 1er boss du raid obligatoirement.

----------


## Sephil

Pour être plus précis, le stuff viper permet de garder 100% condi duration malgré le nerf de moitié sur les bouffes condi duration.
Le stuff sinister avait déjà rendu les builds condi viables pour plusieurs classes.  :;): 

A noter que les gros ticks de burn en ingé c'est pas perma. Contrairement à d'autres builds condi, le ramp up est vachement court en ingé, te donnant plutôt un gros burst de burn, avant de ralentir un peu pendant que tu stack les autres condis.

Y a des builds condi encore plus impressionnants dans certaines situations.
Exemple, le 2ème boss du raid avec sa hitbox énorme permet pas mal de drôlerie avec un berserker condi (coucou les ticks de burn à 30-35k+).
Toujours sur ce même 2ème boss, y a des choses amusantes à faire avec 2 reapers condi qui font rebondir les épidémies.

En bref, on voit vraiment des builds pas du tout ordinaires en raid, et c'est vraiment génial.  ::P: 

Mais oui, le "metazerk" (aka glass direct damage) est toujours viable, et très présent en raid.

----------


## Leybi

Premier boss down !  ::): 

Et c'est Beanna qui chope le minipet swag  :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Gratz.

----------


## Myriah

Salut tout le monde,


Voici la vidéo du down. Point de vue revenant. D'autres vidéos devraient suivre pour voir le combat dans sa globalité. Temps restant 1m40 large niveau timer :





Myriah

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, par contre, faudra vous motiver pour le faire en guilde CPC parce que tout le monde n'est pas dupe : inviter en ninja des pick up pour qu'il tag [CPC] sur le screen de fin, c'est assez moche.

----------


## Vroum

On a pas eu le choix, obligés de guilder Tygra et Leybi pour faire bonne figure sur le screen.  ::sad::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Bon, par contre, faudra vous motiver pour le faire en guilde CPC parce que tout le monde n'est pas dupe : inviter en ninja des pick up pour qu'il tag [CPC] sur le screen de fin, c'est assez moche.


Ouais d'ailleurs on remercie beaucoup Olih et Lanilor qui apparaissent pas sur le screen mais qui méritent tout autant que nous puisqu'ils ont participé aux essais !

----------


## Sunlight

A noter qu'on a réussi à le passer avec tygra dans le groupe, je suis assez déçu de ne pas avoir eu un achievement pour ça  ::sad:: 

Sinon le premier boss est bien sympa, des mécaniques qui demandent un peu de rigueur sans non plus en devenir stupide. A voir le second boss, on a tenté en yolo à la suite du premier histoire de découvrir vite fait le début du combat... ça ne s'est pas super bien passé  ::ninja::

----------


## Beanna

Je vous mets également *mon point de vu de Tank*.

La première partie du combat n'est pas particulièrement passionnante à regarder (désolé !) car j'ai la tête coincée entre les jambes du boss et je dodge contre un mur pour réduire au maximum les mouvements du boss et le maintenir dans les zones de tout le raid. Je suis également obligé de rapprocher la caméra pour ne pas louper les zones du boss superposées sur les notres...
Quand ça commence à bouger c'est beaucoup plus fun.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Tiens donc, un dragonhunter...  :tired: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

T'inquiète on l'a déjà remplacé sur le deuxième boss  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

Quand est ce que vous prévoyez d'y aller ? Vous auriez de la place pour un war ? Sinon je peux monter une autre classe.

Faire un peu de raid me donne bien envie !

----------


## Ptit gras

En général les soirs ou on arrive à se retrouver on est trop, et le reste du temps y'a vraiment personne.
Je pense que ça serait une bonne idée d'intégrer d'autres canards de temps en temps mais je ne veux surtout pas parler au nom du petit groupe, et tout en sachant qu'il faut garder une base nombreuse de joueurs connaissant le boss si l'on souhaite s'en sortir. Pour l'instant le 1er est tombé une fois, les autres pas du tout. Autant dire qu'on est pas prêts à faire les guides, mais quand on sera plus calés on prendra le temps d'exposer ce qu'on a fait je crois (comme le disait Leybite sur la page précédente).

----------


## Tygra

Je me permets de poster la vidéo de banana, la team PvE-sport a tombé Gorseval hier.
Ce fut long et c'est encore moyennement propre, mais maintenant on peut s'amuser sur Sabetha - qui devrait être plus simple.


(on oublie pas de huer les deux morts qui nous foirent notre progression pour les achievs !)

----------


## Sephil

Bon, je vais organiser un petit raid canards pour les gens qui sont intéressés mais qui savent pas forcément comment aborder les choses.  ::): 


Avant toutes choses, quelques précisions :

- ce sera un run "découverte", donc on évite de venir dans une optique d'un clean weekly rapide, et de transmettre sa frustration à tout le monde parce que ça tombe pas (... aussi vite qu'on le voudrait).  ::P: 
La phase d'apprentissage est obligatoire sur le raid, peu importe le niveau qu'on a auparavant. Les premières guildes à l'avoir tombé en entier ont toutes investi dans les 25-30 heures de jeu.

- malgré l'aspect "découverte", ça reste un raid. C'est pas le contenu MMO le plus dur qui soit, très loin de là, mais à l'échelle de GW2, c'est clairement le contenu le plus dur que les devs nous ont pondu depuis la release.
Donc on essaie de venir avec le bon build qui va bien au minimum full exo avec les bonnes stats, les bonnes runes, les bons cachets, et la bonne bouffe (sachant qu'au plus on aura de pièces élevées, au plus on aura de marge sur les timers, et on pourra faire proprement les boss sans précipitation).
Et accessoirement, on essaie de venir en forme et de sortir son meilleur jeu possible, pour ne pas pénaliser les autres.

- ceci n'est pas une organisation d'un raid régulier. J'ai une autre guilde avec laquelle je fais du raid toutes les semaines. C'est juste pour essayer de lancer un peu les canards et partager ce que je connais sur ce raid.
J'espère que les participants apprécieront suffisamment ce contenu pour reprendre un peu le flambeau et persévérer. (Pour moi c'est la partie la plus intéressante du jeu à l'heure actuelle, et je trouve ça vraiment très fnu. Avec un peu de chance, vous en aurez le même ressenti.  ::P:  )

- dernière chose, j'ai pas énormément de temps dans les 2 semaines qui viennent ; nouveau taff en perspective, et déménagement futur à organiser, mais on va essayer de trouver un créneau.  ::ninja:: 


Voilà, ça c'est fait.
Donc pour ce raid, on va commencer par compter les intéressés, puis déterminer une date et un horaire qui convient au plus grand nombre. L'idée serait de faire une sortie de 2-3h au moins, pour bien progresser.
*Inscrivez-vous ici pour ceux qui veulent, et précisez les classes que vous pouvez jouer, ainsi qu'un soir de la semaine ou un jour du week-end qui vous conviendrait le mieux.*


Pour les classes, on ne prend pas n'importe quoi. Je vais essayer de faire une compo équilibrée en fonction des effectifs.
Je vous donne les builds "meta" à viser dans leur version full élevée. Les versions full exo marchent mais donnent des combats plus serrés, et il y aura peut être quelques adaptations à faire sur la bouffe pour compenser des pertes de précision.
Je rappelle que si vous voulez optimiser au delà de l'exo, l'ordre de priorité et d'efficacité du stuff élevé est : arme -> trinkets (amu, anneaux, accessoires) -> armure / dos

_Si vous ne comprenez pas les infos que je donne sur les builds vis à vis de tel ou tel boss, ne vous inquiétez pas, tout sera expliqué en temps voulu._  :;): 


Elem :

*Bâton* pour Gorseval (2ème boss) et Sabetha (3ème boss). Très peu utile ou efficace sur Vale Guardian (1er boss).
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vFAQFAW...Xt/o8jUAjKMC-e
L'utilitaire 8 est le slot variable, selon le boss, le rôle, et la compo.
Idéalement on va chercher de l'assassin sur le stuff et on prend des bouffes plus axées puissance, à voir en fonction de ce que vous avez à disposition.

*Dague/Cor* pour Vale Guardian. Moins intéressant que le build bâton pour Sabetha et carrément très inférieur au build bâton pour Gorseval.
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vFAQJBI...BAmpEkUA6pMC-e
Ceci est une version orientée support défensif pour le groupe melee de Vale Guard.


Ingé :

*Conditions* pour Vale Guardian, Gorseval et Sabetha. (Utilisé principalement en version tank sur Gorseval avec l'utilitaire slick shoes à la place du lance-flammes et des accessoires en Rabid/Enragé pour faire grimper la robu.)
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vdAQJAq...D0QlBkCYRlVA-e
Build très compliqué à maîtriser et extrêmement cher à craft en ressources ET en temps. A noter qu'il existe d'autres optimisations valables pour la durée d'alté, que je peux détailler si quelqu'un est intéressé par la classe.


War :

*Phalanx* utile partout, idéalement il en faut 1 par groupe de 5 (sauf situations très spéciales avec des groupes de plusieurs guerriers condi).
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vJAQNAR...fAgnAApA0TZE-e
A noter qu'idéalement on ne switch jamais, on reste sur l'espadon en permanence, et si le groupe est suffisamment réactif sur les rez, le coup de tête est largement préférable en élite.

*Condi* utile partout, mais surtout sur Gorseval où ce build surpasse assez largement tous les builds du jeu au niveau DPS.
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vJAQNAT...C2QlBkCYRlVA-e
Comme pour l'ingé, le build est très cher en ressources et en temps. C'est par contre très accessible niveau gameplay.


Rev :

*Herald Jalis* utile partout, comme le war phalanx, on en veut 1 par groupe de 5.
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vlAQNAs...SQKV/hUARsMC-e
La hache off-hand peut être remplacée par une épée sur Gorseval pour ramener les adds qui veulent pas se pack avec leurs camarades. Le bâton en switch peut être remplacé par un marteau pour contribuer à nettoyer les orbes sur Gorseval.


Mesmer :

*Chrono* utile partout, au moins 1 pour 10 joueurs, parfois 2 en situations de maximisation de DPS.
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vhAQRAs...AAwTAgUAjKzC-e


Necro :

*Reaper Condi* utile sur VG, build différent sur Gorseval et Sabetha.
http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vRAQNAr...9CZRJIpAWUZF-e
Tout comme l'ingé et le war condi, cher et long à compléter, et il existe d'autres optimisations de la durée de condis.



Je mettrai les builds de mesmer, necro et le druid heal plus tard, là je fatigue. :D
Hésitez pas si vous avez des questions.

Et pour ceux qui ont déjà raid et qui veulent apporter leur pierre à l'édifice, vous êtes les bienvenus !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi moi moi !
J'suis partante en élémentaliste !
A priori, tous les jours de la semaine, pas trop tard le soir (histoire qu'on ne finisse pas à 23h quoi  ::o: )

----------


## purEcontact

Même si ça m'intéresse pas :  ::lol::  pour l'initiative.
A mettre en avant en message de guilde et à rappeler dimanche soir pour inviter les joueurs à se manifester sur le topic.

----------


## Tigermilk

Dispo 

Idéalement je prefererais venir avec mon War Phalanx ! 

Pour la plage horaire, un soir en semaine sauf vendredi / samedi (et encore je peux m'adapter)

----------


## Beanna

Selon la date je serai peut être dispo pour aider à compléter le groupe en cas de besoin. Mais je ne veux surtout prendre la place de personne.

PS/Rev/Druide

----------


## Leybi

Dispo pour aider/compléter.

Elem (tank vale guardian ou DPS pour tous les boss)

----------


## NayeDjel

> Même si ça m'intéresse pas :  pour l'initiative.
> A mettre en avant en message de guilde et à rappeler dimanche soir pour inviter les joueurs à se manifester sur le topic.


Mais si ça t'intéresse !

Sinon pareil, dispo pour compléter si besoin (Chrono, Herald, Reaper)

----------


## tripou12

Je serais bien venu mais je nais actuellement qu un seul perso fraichement 80 (gardien).

Mais pour les autres fois je suis partant car je n'est encore jamais fait fais de raid. (en meme temp jai le jeux que depuis 2 semaines..).
De plus certaines mecanique et build me sont encore un peu flou, du coup je ne veut pas etre un poid mort pour le raid mais des que mon perso (ID: Bistanflu) et bien op alors ce sera avec plaisir.

----------


## Saeryswen

Moi je serai bien partante en mesmer chrome. (armure/accessoires élevés, armes en cours donc exo pour le moment). Au niveau des disponibilités: lundi soir, mercredi entre 13h et 16h, le week end (sauf dimanche soir).

----------


## sombrelame

Pour ma part je suis dispo en semaine (le soir) et pour le moment ma classe de prédilection est le WAR PS stuff élevé.

----------


## leplayze

"Afin d’empêcher tout farm, les récompenses sur les Boss seront verrouillées à une par semaine, de la même façon que les missions de guilde."

Rip dans un an les raids avec 2 personnes.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## gnouman

Je veux bien tenté, jamais fait, donc j'aimerais bien voir a quoi ressemble ce fameux raid.

War => Phalanx

Pas vraiment de jour mise a part le matin ou je ne suis jamais dispo.

----------


## lPyl

Les builds vont probablement changer avec le patch du 26 non?

----------


## NayeDjel

> Les builds vont probablement changer avec le patch du 26 non?


Si on fait ça avant 10 jours c'est valable hein  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

> Les builds vont probablement changer avec le patch du 26 non?


Bof non, le balance patch est largement axé PvP. Le chrono on en aura toujours besoin (et son nerf n'est pas énorme non plus), le revenant on en a quand même besoin de 2 pour les buffs et les dégats perdus sur l'autoattaque sont remis dans un autre skill.

Y'a peut être d'autres changements qui n'ont pas encore été annoncé, mais la meta ne risque pas de changer comme ça.

----------


## Sephil

Ouais les changements risquent, au pire, d'impacter très faiblement la meta PvE.

Pour l'instant ce qu'ils ont annoncé ne change que l' "anti-strat" de Vale Guardian qui consiste à ne pas jouer la mécanique du boss grâce au Well of Precog...

Même la rotation du revenant risque de ne pas changer, car on préfère garder son énergie pour les upkeeps que pour les skills d'arme.

----------


## sombrelame

Un up, en plus du war (PS, armure vipérine prévu mais pas encore faite) je peux aussi venir en revenant berserker.

----------


## Gwenn

Je suis intéressé aussi, en guerrier, de préférence condi mais je peux jouer phalange si besoin.

----------


## Sephil

Bon avec tout ces gens on peut faire un groupe de 10 correct pour VG. Si on le tombe j'improviserai pour changer la compo pour Gorseval.

En recoupant un peu les dispos données par tout le monde, *je vous propose jeudi soir (le 21)*. Est-ce qu'un *créneau 20h30 - 22h30* (éventuellement poussé jusqu'à 23h) vous conviendrait ?

- Leetchi (Ele)
- Tigermilk (War PS)
- Bea (War PS/Rev/Drood)
- Leybi (Ele/Tank VG)
- Clem (Chrono/Rev/Necro) _ton necro c'est du direct damage ou condi ? (ou les deux ?)_
- Saeryswen (Chrono)
- Sombrelame (War PS/Rev)
- Gnouman (War PS)
- Gwenn (War Condi/PS)


Compo retenue pour VG :

*Tank : Leybi* (ele)
*Heal : Bea* (druid)
*Condis : Sephil* (ingé), *Gwenn* (war), *Clem* (si necro condi)

*PS : Tigermilk, Gnou*
*Rev : Sombrelame*
*Chrono : Saeryswen*
*Ele : Leetchi* _(est-ce que tu as possibilité de jouer ce build ? Au moins en exo avec les runes/cachets qui vont bien ? http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vFAQJBI...BAmpEkUA6pMC-e )_

Manifestez-vous si ça vous va pas (et si ça vous va aussi  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## gnouman

Je bosse jeudi et vendredi de soirée a partir de 21h00.  ::|:

----------


## Sephil

::'(: 

Bon en War PS, je peux te trouver un remplaçant facilement.
On va voir selon les autres soit on décale, soit on en refera une autre fois.


Sinon j'ai ajouté un build chrono et un build reaper condi valables pour VG dans mon post d'orga.
Le build druid Beanna sait ce qu'il faut, donc je posterai plus tard.

----------


## purEcontact

Et y'a pas de build gardien prévu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tigermilk

On vient de me coller un team meeting de merde jeudi  ::(: 

Si je peux esquiver, je le fais sinon faudra faire sans moi.

----------


## NayeDjel

> Clem (Chrono/Rev/Necro) ton necro c'est du direct damage ou condi ? (ou les deux ?)


Condis (armures/armes viper + trinkets sinister), pas de soucis pour jeudi normalement mais je serai surement là plus sur les coups de 20h45




> Sinon j'ai ajouté un build chrono


Celui là est vraiment cool, c'est celui que j'utilise d'habitude, un must-have !

----------


## Gwenn

Ok pour moi :-D

----------


## Alchimist

> Sinon j'ai ajouté un build chrono et un build reaper condi valables pour VG dans mon post d'orga.


Il me semble que des Runes de Chrono sont plus efficaces pour augmenter le dps du groupe sur des combats plus longs, surtout si vous jouez avec le Signe d'Inspiration puisqu'elles permettent de partager beaucoup plus de Célérité, et pour augmenter derrière votre durée d'avantage vous pouvez jouez avec un Bol de sauté de nopals et une Pierre à affûter somptueuse.

Mais d'un autre côté le Mesmer/Chronomancer est sans doute la classe la plus souple du jeu, et vous pouvez facilement substituer une branche pour une autre, mais je conseillerez tout de même aux personnes qui veulent rester sur des Runes d’Érudits de prendre Imitation à la place du Signe d'Inspiration et le Signe d’Éther à la place du Well of Eternity.

Derrière la rotation n'est pas évidente, et vous pouvez l'adapter à vos besoins, mais de mémoire ça donne quelque chose comme ça :

Gardien Fantomatique + Signe de l’Éther + Gardien Fantomatique + Bond Illusoire + [Laissez les Gardiens Fantomatiques terminer leur attaque] + Time Warp [En plein milieu de la canalisation vous lancez ...] + Continuum Split + Well of Recall + Well of Action + Imitation + Tides of Time + Continuum Shift + Well of Action + Tides of Time + Imitation + Well of Action + Well of Recall + Well of Action + Time Warp + Gardien Fantomatique + Signe de l’Éther + Gardien Fantomatique + Bond Illusoire + Auto-Attaque 3x/4x + Délabrement Spirituel + [Improvisation jusqu'à ce que les deux puits soient rechargés] + Well of Recall + Well of Action + [Improvisation jusqu'à ce que Continuum Split et Imitation soient rechargés] + Continuum Split + Well of Recall + Well of Action + Imitation + Tides of Time + Continuum Shift + Well of Action + Tides of Time + Imitation + Well of Action + Well of Recall + Well of Action + Gardien Fantomatique + Signe de l’Éther + Gardien Fantomatique + Bond Illusoire + Auto-Attaque 3x/4x + Délabrement Spirituel + [Improvisation jusqu'à ce que Time Warp et le reste soient rechargés] + On recommence depuis le début ...

C'est ce que je joue avec ma guilde et ça fonctionne plutôt bien, parfois on prend un second Chrono qui va jouer avec Signe d'Inspiration/Rune de Chrono pour diffuser plus facilement de la Célérité, mais la plupart du temps on reste sur un seul et on reste dans des temps décents. 

Sinon vous pouvez maintenant trouvez les guides dulfy pour les trois premiers Boss dans l'OP.

----------


## sombrelame

Ok pour moi en rev.. pour l'heure, 20h45 ça me parait correct aussi

----------


## Leybi

Yep dispo jeudi.

----------


## Sephil

> Il me semble que des Runes de Chrono sont plus efficaces pour augmenter le dps du groupe sur des combats plus longs, surtout si vous jouez avec le Signe d'Inspiration puisqu'elles permettent de partager beaucoup plus de Célérité, et pour augmenter derrière votre durée d'avantage vous pouvez jouez avec un Bol de sauté de nopals et une Pierre à affûter somptueuse.


J'ai mis seulement le build pour Vale Guardian.
Sur ce fight les runes de chrono sont carrément overkill, vu qu'il n'y a que 6 personnes au CàC en permanence, et le signe d'inspi suffit largement à maintenir 100% d'uptime de quickness.

Les runes de chrono servent en revanche pour les mesmers un peu skilled qui arrivent à maintenir 100% d'uptime de quickness sur 2 groupes en se switchant en plein combat. Mais là on parle d'un build avec le sigil of concentration que je ne peux pas décemment imposer à quelqu'un vu son prix.
Et qui plus est c'est des strats utiles principalement sur Gorse et Sabetha.

La bouffe boon duration avec toughness c'est daubé, c'est un coup à reprendre l'aggro au tank.
Et l'huile que j'ai mise dans le build est une huile boon duration.
On cherche à tendre le plus possible vers 100% crit, et pour ça le mesmer a besoin de plus de précision que d'autres classes.

----------


## Tigermilk

Bon, ca m'attriste, mais je ne pourrais pas venir jeudi.

Seule soirée ou j'ai une obligation depuis des mois  ::(: 

Next time !

----------


## Beanna

Ce jeudi sera impossible pour moi, j'ai un anniversaire.

----------


## Leybi

Finalement je serai pas dispo jeudi non plus.  ::(:

----------


## atavus

> Bon, ca m'attriste, mais je ne pourrais pas venir jeudi.
> Seule soirée ou j'ai une obligation depuis des mois 
> Next time !





> Ce jeudi sera impossible pour moi, j'ai un anniversaire.





> Finalement je serai pas dispo jeudi non plus.



C'est le même truc ? :tired:

----------


## Sephil

Bon ben on verra.

Je serai là jeudi à 20h30, je ferai une annonce en guilde pour voir si y a des gens qui ont raté le topic ou autre.
Si on est moins de 7 ça risque d'être compliqué, du coup on repoussera à mercredi ou jeudi de la semaine prochaine.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> *Ele : Leetchi* _(est-ce que tu as possibilité de jouer ce build ? Au moins en exo avec les runes/cachets qui vont bien ? http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vFAQJBI...BAmpEkUA6pMC-e )_


Oki doki.
Faut que je m'entraine, chef oui chef.
C'est quoi les runes/cachets/exo qui vont bien avec ça ?  ::o: 
Là comme ça, newbie, je dirais berzerk ?

----------


## Leybi

Tu as tout le stuff dans le 3ième onglet, le petit casque.

----------


## Sin D

> Et y'a pas de build gardien prévu ?


Prêt à jouer condi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Il a un dps de moule  :tired:

----------


## atavus

Les ticks de feux à 6000 ?  :ouaiouai: 

On peux avoir le point de vue d'un DH ?

----------


## Sephil

> Les ticks de feux à 6000 ?


Not sure if serious.



Le run entier : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5gSL0gH3ug

----------


## Saeryswen

Pour jeudi, j'ai une réunion parents-prof, mais je serais rentrée pour 20h30 donc ça pourrait le faire pour moi.

----------


## atavus

> Not sure if serious.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/84Txqep.jpg
> 
> Le run entier : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5gSL0gH3ug




C'est quelle classe/build qui fait autant de dégâts !!!!!!!

----------


## purEcontact

> http://i.giphy.com/YJaBCOaQ8W1SU.gif
> 
> C'est quelle classe/build qui fait autant de dégâts !!!!!!!


Je monte à 14k burn et 11k bleed en fractal, en pick up, en druid condi, en sinistre.

----------


## atavus

> Je monte à 14k burn et 11k bleed en fractal, en pick up, en druid condi, en sinistre.




Donc faut que je fasse un stuff condi pour raid.

----------


## Sephil

> C'est quelle classe/build qui fait autant de dégâts !!!!!!!


Guerrier condi, le build est dans mon post d'orga.

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vJAQNAT...C2QlBkCYRlVA-e

----------


## atavus

> Guerrier condi, le build est dans mon post d'orga.
> 
> http://gw2skills.net/editor/?vJAQNAT...C2QlBkCYRlVA-e


Mais c'est à l'arc. :Gerbe:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu as tout le stuff dans le 3ième onglet, le petit casque.


Merci !
 :Bave: 
Les runes à 3po50 et le cachet à 7po70 !

----------


## Pilunte

Bonjour

Je ne suis pas guilde CPC mais le sujet du raid m’intéresse , peux tu me dire le meta druid heal stp ? faut il vraiment un stuff heal pur ou un zélote est il suffisant pour le raid ?

----------


## Leybi

Je joue pas druide mais on en a un peu parlé ensemble dans notre raid. Je dirai que ça dépend beaucoup avec qui tu joues, et comment tu le joues. La "meta" actuelle c'est même pire que zealot, c'est un druide berserker. Mais faut bien se dire que ce sont des groupes de raid qui vont minimiser au maximum les dégats qu'ils prennent et veulent maximiser le dps pour que ce ne soit jamais un problème.

Nous par contre, on s'est clairement dit que le druide zealot (ou pire zerk) ça servait à rien dans notre raid : il n'avait jamais le temps de switch d'arme vu qu'il devait heal très souvent, et le dps du baton est vraiment bas.

PS: finalement je suis dispo ce soir, mais je risque de devoir partir à 22h  ::P: 
EDIT: C'est bon, je serai là toute la soirée.

----------


## Gwenn

Bon ça donne quoi pour ce soir alors ?

----------


## Leybi

On verra si on est assez à 20h30  :;):  7/10 normalement si tous les autres sont là, y'a peut être moyen de prendre d'autres canards et au moins de démarrer le premier boss.

@Leetchi: si t'as pas la thune, je te conseille les runes de la légion des flammes, 7% dégats augmentés au lieu des 10% des runes de l'érudit, mais seulement 13 pa. Je suis pas sûr que Sephil approuve  ::P:  mais pour 3% de dégâts c'est vraiment pas grave, en tout cas pour commencer les raids.

Je connais pas d'alternative pour les cachets par contre.

----------


## Sephil

Je suis sur le mumble, si vous voulez commencer à voir combien on est.

Bonne petite séance de raid !  ::): 

On a fait comme on a pu avec les gens présents, il nous manquait un healer, mais pour un premier essai c'était vraiment très bon.
VG descendu à quasi 33% en même pas 1h30 de try.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Sephil  ::lol:: 
Merci tout le monde  ::lol:: 
C'était bien fun !
J'avais envie de casser du boss  ::o: 

Leybi > Rho, ça tombe bien, c'était les runes livrées de base avec mon armure.

Sinon je me pose des questions niveau Raid.
J'ai renoncé à jouer heal parce que berserk avait plus d'avenir dans le jeu GW2.
Est-ce que des ele pur heal sont utiles et recherchés ou le druide restera toujours le top ?

----------


## Nightwrath

C'était plutôt sympa je reviendrais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

@ Leetchi : ça dépend des situations. Disons que le druide est plus pratique pour du heal direct. Et il apporte du support offensif, alors qu'un ele heal n'en apporte pas du tout.

Dans tous les cas si vous voulez jouer heal, il faut de l'équipement sans robu. Sinon ça foire le rôle du tank.

----------


## Gwenn

C'était sympa hier soir, merci Sephil de nous avoir fait découvrir.
Pour la suite, je pourrais aussi jouer phalanx, j'ai l'équipement adéquat, mais je vais aussi préparer du condi histoire d'être en mesure de faire les deux rôles correctement (pas en même temps oeuf corse ^^').

----------


## Beanna

Ne prépare pas de stuff condi à 3 jours du balance patch qui _pourrait_ nerf sévèrement les dégâts du condi Zerker.

----------


## Saeryswen

Merci pour ce moment sympa de découverte. Je reviendrai volontiers, n'hésitez pas à m'appeler. Je vais continuer à bosser sur ma chromancer pour l'optiser un max et la maîtriser comme il faut. Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneuses  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis repartie sur du full berzerk aie !
Et j'ai débloqué mon élite !  ::o:

----------


## NayeDjel

> When each player in a raid enters combat, their boon prioritization will be locked in based on the composition of the subgroup they are currently in. That prioritization will not change until the player has left combat, even if their subgroup composition changes while they are in combat.





> Quand chaque joueur d’un raid commence le combat, leur priorisation d’avantage sera verrouillée basée selon la composition du sous-groupe dans lequel ils se trouvent. La priorisation ne changera pas jusqu’à ce que le joueur quitte le combat, même si la composition de leur sous-groupe change pendant le combat.


Plus le nerf à la truelle du chronomancer, c'est fini le perma-quickness sur tout le groupe avec un seul mesmer. J'ai hâte de voir à quoi vont ressembler les nouvelles compos de Raid.

----------


## lPyl

J'ai du mal à comprendre ce qu'il veut dire ce changement.

----------


## Leybi

Avant avec un chrono tu pouvais mettre de l'alacrity et de la quickness sur tous les membres du raid en switchant de groupe pendant le combat. C'était chiant à faire et très peu utilisé, et un peu débile quand même.

----------


## Sephil

Chiant à faire, ouais un peu.

Peu utilisé, bah quand même. Même nous on le faisait dans ma guilde.
Débile. Bof, ce qui est vraiment débile c'est d'avoir fait autant d'accès à du boost de boon duration, ce qui permet de maintenir 100% quickness sur 9 personnes. L'utilisation des joueurs de cette possibilité c'est tout sauf idiot.  ::P: 

Bon je suis rentré de Paris.
Je vais pas avoir assez de temps cette semaine pour orga un raid, mais *commencez à mettre vos dispo pour la semaine prochaine*.  :;):  Cette fois ce serait bien si on pouvait avoir une compo de groupe complète pour essayer d'aller plus loin que la découverte.  ::):

----------


## Tigermilk

Dispo tout les soirs, sauf mardi 02/02.

Warrior Phalanx  ::):

----------


## Gwenn

Dispo tous les soirs, de 19h30 à 22h, guerrier phalange aussi, ou condi mais j'ai pas du tout le stuff complet.

----------


## sombrelame

Dispo tous les soirs sauf le we dès 20h45
tjrs en War PS (armure viper en cours) ou en revenant

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Plus le nerf à la truelle du chronomancer, c'est fini le perma-quickness sur tout le groupe avec un seul mesmer. J'ai hâte de voir à quoi vont ressembler les nouvelles compos de Raid.


En même temps, y'a pas a réfléchir plus de 5 secondes pour se rendre compte que c'était un exploit.
Donc c'est pas surprenant qu'ils le corrigent.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dispo à peu près tout le temps aussi !

----------


## Sephil

> En même temps, y'a pas a réfléchir plus de 5 secondes pour se rendre compte que c'était un exploit.
> Donc c'est pas surprenant qu'ils le corrigent.


Et moi je peux y réfléchir pendant 2 ans si tu veux, et te dire la même chose que maintenant, y a aucun bug exploit là-dedans.

Premièrement, ce n'était pas un bug, le jeu était designé comme ça. Aka, tu partages en priorité avec ton subgroup et ça déborde sur le reste si les limites de portée sont dépassés par un ou plusieurs de ton subgroup. Il est donc parfaitement logique qu'en te déplaçant d'un subgroup à l'autre (et si tout le monde reste bien dans ton rayon de partage de boon) tout le monde finisse par être sous quickness.

Deuxièmement, si le jeu était bien fait, y aurait même pas besoin de faire ce genre de manip. Ca devrait déborder automatiquement sur le 2ème subgroup si tu as plus de 100% d'uptime sur un boon, et ce n'est pas le cas, ce qui veut dire qu'une bonne partie de ton efficacité sur un rôle précis, part dans la nature et ne profite à personne. C'est stupide.

Troisièmement, et là je répète ce que j'ai dit à Leybi un peu plus haut, si le jeu était bien fait, il ne devrait pas y avoir de builds qui permettent d'atteindre quasiment 200% d'uptime sur un boon aussi puissant que quickness. C'est aussi du bad design.

Il est donc parfaitement logique que dans une situation de raid où tous les avantages de DPS sont bons à prendre pour faciliter ton run, les gens cherchent à min-maxer leur compo et choisissent de prendre un perso DPS de plus si le rôle de 2 chronos peut être assuré par un seul.

Encore une fois on a un nivellement par le bas, on empêche les mesmers suffisamment bien équipés/bons dans leur rôle d'utiliser leur maitrise pour dépasser ce qu'un groupe standard attend d'eux.
Le patch ne corrige absolument pas les problèmes sous-jacents (à savoir la surabondance de boon duration disponible sur le gear/la bouffe) et le mauvais design du système de partage des boons dans une squad.
Comme dit parfaitement Clem, c'est un nerf à la truelle. Essayer de le justifier en balançant le mot "exploit" qui n'a absolument rien à faire dans ce sujet précis ne changera pas ce fait.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Alors tu va pouvoir m'expliquer pourquoi, si ça a été designed de cette façon, ils l'ont corrigé.
D'ailleurs, c'est bien indiqué dans la catégorie "Bug Fixes".

De plus, c'est bien indiqué que c'est directement lié au Raid.
Que tu le veuille ou non, c'était un exploit.

----------


## Sin D

dispo en war ps/condi/rev si il vous manque du monde /w.

----------


## Sephil

:Facepalm: 

Ok, donc maintenant, tu es dans un subgroup au début du fight, tes boons sont partagés avec ce subgroup jusqu'à la fin du combat peu importe dans lequel tu es à un instant t...
Effectivement, c'est beaucoup plus logique !!!!!!

Peu importe où ils le mettent dans leur patchnote, c'est du rafistolage qui ne corrige pas les problèmes sous-jacents.

Et si tu veux jouer à un jeu de quotes, je peux aussi te trouver l'article initial sur la squad UI : https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/e...hat-a-summary/



> *Boons are applied with the highest priority to those within your subgroup.* Next in priority comes your party, the squad, allied players, and then your minions, pets, and turrets, followed by allied players’ minions, pets, and gadgets, and finally nonplayer allies.


Ce qui est maintenant devenu faux grâce à leur "bug fix". A un instant t, tu peux être dans un subgroup et ne pas partager tes boons avec eux.

En open world, tu peux encore parfaitement faire ce genre de manip, ce qui montre bien que ce n'est pas un exploit de bug, simplement une possibilité qui les ennuie en raid.

Que tu le veuilles ou non, ce n'est pas un exploit, ça arrange juste le péquin moyen qui n'a pas de quoi se payer un sigil of concentration de le formuler ainsi pour justifier le fait qu'il ne peut pas remplir le rôle de double buffer.

----------


## Leybi

Pas dispo mardi 2 pour l'instant.

----------


## Sephil

Bon je suis malade comme un chien depuis vendredi, et ça s'est pas vraiment amélioré pour l'instant, donc je pense que je vais vous faire faux bond pour cette semaine...  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais  ::cry::  Sephil, faut aller voir un médecin !

----------


## Sephil

> Mais  Sephil, faut aller voir un médecin !


C'est un virus, donc y a malheureusement pas grand chose à faire à part attendre que ça passe et atténuer les symptômes.

----------


## Saeryswen

dispo du 6 au 12 n'importe quand !  ::):

----------


## Sephil

Mardi 9 ! Prochaine tentative de raid CPC.
Qui est dispo ?

Inscrivez vous.

----------


## Gwenn

Dispo de 19h30 à 22h.
Guerrier phalange, potentiellement condi mais à optimiser.

----------


## NayeDjel

dispo si besoin à 21h

----------


## Leybi

Posdi !

----------


## Beanna

Dispo également.
De préférence après 20h.

War PS, Rev, Guard et Druide sont à jour pour le raid.

_Petite piqûre de rappel sur les builds post-patch :_

*Elementaliste :*
- Drague/Cor (Vale Guardian, Sabetha)
- Bâton (Gorseval)
*Gardien :*
- Marteau
*Guerrier :*
- Phalanx
- Condi
*Ingénieur :*
- Condi
*Ranger :*
- Druide Heal
- Druide Condi
*Revenant :*
- Jalis/Glint
- Shiro/Glint (pour le Revenant qui n'est pas dans le groupe du Chronomancer)
*Mesmer :*
- Chronomancer
*Nécromancien :*
- Condi
*Voleur :*
- Daredevil

----------


## Psylop

Je serais aussi disponible dans le rôle d'ingénieur altérations. J'ai le stuff correspondant au message de Beanna

----------


## Tanouki

Je suis aussi de la partie pour cette sortie avec mon War Phalanx.

----------


## Tigermilk

Dispo War Phalanx !

----------


## NayeDjel

Le nombre de personnes qui jouent guerrier ça me fait toujours halluciner x)
Ce serait cool qu'Anet poste de nouveau des infographies avec les stats sur les professions.

Edit : Sinon j'aimerais bien essayer de tank en chrono mardi, si ça n'embête personne ofc :x

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne suis pas sûre d'être dispo, ça dépendra de si je vais mieux  ::sad::

----------


## atavus

En fait on est tous malade. :tired:

----------


## Tigermilk

> Le nombre de personnes qui jouent guerrier ça me fait toujours halluciner x)
> Ce serait cool qu'Anet poste de nouveau des infographies avec les stats sur les professions.


J'aimerais bien sortir autre chose que mon war, mais pour le moment c'est le seul qui soit correctement équipé (full élevé tout ca), donc je me vois mal pénaliser les autres avec un perso en "stuff de la chouette"

Sinon il faudrait que je monte quelle classe plutot ? On manque de quoi ? 
J'avoue que Druide me tente en ce moment.

EDIT : je peux surement venir avec mon ele qui est pas trop à poil si nécessaire.

----------


## Beanna

Avoir un stuff "full élevé tout ça" n'est pas du tout indispensable pour le raid. Le gain minime de stats sur l'armure élevée est superflu pour vaincre les boss à ce stade du raid ; la réussite tient davantage de la bonne exécution, à la fois des *mécaniques propres à chaque boss* et d'un *bon cycle DPS* pour sa classe.
La bijouterie et l'arme élevée en revanche sont d'une plus grande importance, car ils représentent un gain de plus de 11% de dégâts et sont relativement accessibles, en comparaison de l'armure complète qui elle représente seulement un gain de ~2.5% de dégâts malgré son prix exorbitant.

Je pense que Sephil sera plus attaché à former une composition qui tient la route avec des professions plus variées, même en armure exotique, qu'à avoir une armure élevée sur tous les joueurs si c'est pour se retrouver à 6 Guerriers qui n'arriveront à rien.

----------


## NayeDjel

> J'aimerais bien sortir autre chose que mon war...


C'était pas une remarque désobligeante  ::o:  juste une constatation, chacun joue ce qu'il veut/peut, je trouve ça juste curieux x)

----------


## Sephil

On verra comment optimiser tout ça.

Je serai à 20h30 environ sur mumble pour commencer à orga. On va essayer de commencer vers 21h si possible.

A ce soir !  ::): 



@Clem : le truc avec le guerrier, c'est que pendant très longtemps c'est resté dans l'esprit du péquin moyen un très bon DPS, qui buff copieusement les dégâts de son groupe, et qui est très simple à jouer.
Dans le cadre d'une guilde axée speedrun, je peux te dire que la classe la plus représentée dans les demandes de recrutement, c'est elem.

----------


## Saeryswen

> Je serai à 20h30 environ sur mumble pour commencer à orga. On va essayer de commencer vers 21h si possible.


Ha mince.... aurais-je raté le rendez-vous ?  ::(:

----------


## Sephil

Oui, et tu as raté le 1er kill officiel du 1er boss en raid canard !  :Emo: 



Voilà voilà. On est allés jusqu'à Gorseval juste pour voir. Bonne petite soirée, belle évolution avec des joueurs qui découvraient complètement.  :;): 

J'essaierai de continuer à organiser des soirées de temps en temps, mais j'ai pas des masses de temps devant moi, donc je le redis ici, mais n'hésitez pas à vous organiser des soirées. Je peux toujours trouver du temps pour vous expliquer des strats, et y a d'autres canards qui pourront vous donner des conseils aussi.  :;):

----------


## Beanna

En seulement 1h30 de try passé les grosses explications sur la stratégie, c'est vraiment une progression rapide et du bon travail de la part de tous.  ::):

----------


## XspawnLpc

bravo à tous les participants !

avec une petite photo : http://imgur.com/dFw35fe

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bravo à vous !
J'ai raté ça ... mais bon, en ce moment, j'suis bonne à rien ...

----------


## Saeryswen

> Oui, et tu as raté le 1er kill officiel du 1er boss en raid canard !


Ha nooooooon.....  ::(:  En plus je me suis ennuyée à mourir hier soir... deg. Mais comme j'avais lu que tout le monde était malade du coup je suis pas venue.

----------


## tripou12

GG à tous.

je voulais participer mais empechement de derniere minute  ::(: 

Du coup ca me laisse le temp de un peu plus stuff mon perso pour une prochaine fois..

----------


## Tigermilk

Super soirée, gros merci aux GO  ::): 

Ca m'a donné envie de re-faire du PVE HL que j'ai arrêté depuis Wow et que je m'étais promis de pas y remettre les pieds !

----------


## Tanouki

Il serait peu être intéressant d'essayer de poursuivre notre aventure d'hier soir avant le reset de la map, si vous êtes tous motivés ?

----------


## tripou12

Je viens de voir que d'apres la liste des builds donnés par Beanna, la majoritées et constituée de stat berserker.

Normal ?, est-ce le plus efficace ratio robu_dps ou autres.
Je demande car je n'y connais rien et ça me donne l impression que l'on aura tous les meme stats (DPS), meme en gardien..

Est-ce seulement en raid ?
Merci de m'eclaicir à ce sujet car je le redis je suis vraiment novice en la matiere.

----------


## Beanna

Les items dans GW2 ont un nombre maximum de points de stats alloués pour chaque pièce et répartis selon différentes combinaisons qui forment les affixes tels que le Berserker, Soldat, Vipérin, etc.
Si on privilégie l'affixe Berserker pour les dégâts directs et l'affixe Vipérin pour les conditions c'est car ces combinaisons sont celles qui proposent la meilleure répartition de stats dans le but de faire des dégâts et dans ce seul but (sauf cas particuliers de classes qui utilisent l'affixe Assassin).

La raison pour laquelle ces affixes purement offensifs sont très populaires dans GW2 c'est que la survie dans le jeu est principalement active, par le biais d'un bon positionnement, des esquives et des sorts de blocage qui permettent d'éviter les dégâts ; et très peu passive, par le biais des stats sur l'équipement qui permettent d'encaisser les dégâts. Un joueur expérimenté, c'est à dire qui connaît les dangers qui l'attendent et sera en mesure d’anticiper les attaques adverses, peut se permettre d'être très fragile car il est confiant sur sa capacité à éviter tous les dégâts ou presque. En revanche, un joueur débutant, qui ne sait pas encore reconnaître les attaques ennemies pour les éviter à temps, peut être plus à l'aise avec quelques points de stats investis dans l'armure ou la vitalité qui lui permettront d'essuyer quelques erreurs éventuelles en combat.

Personnellement j'utilise le Berserker partout en PvE, monde ouvert, fractales ou raid car ça ne me met pas en difficulté, mais lorsque l'extension est sortie et avec elle des nouveaux monstres plus coriaces qu'à l'accoutumé, beaucoup de joueurs ont pris le parti d'équiper des stats défensives supplémentaires au détriment de leurs dégâts afin d'être plus à l'aise pour ces premiers pas dans la jungle, le temps d'assimiler et reconnaître les nouvelles compétences dangereuses à éviter. Si tu découvres encore le jeu, rien ne t'empêche de faire de même et progressivement te diriger vers un équipement purement dégâts à mesure que tu prends tes marques dans GW2.

Pour le cas spécifique du raid, il s'agit du contenu le plus difficile disponible en jeu à ce stade ce qui sous entends que l'on attend des joueurs une certaine habitude du déroulement d'un combat et une bonne réactivité sur les esquives tout en infligeant le maximum de dégâts possibles car les affrontements des boss sont limités en temps et certaines mécaniques requièrent un palier minimum de DPS à atteindre. D'où l'emploi d'équipements purement orientés dégâts pour 8/10 des membres d'un raid, à l'exception du tank et du healer qui sont des cas particuliers.
Les builds que j'ai donné sont vraiment spécifiques au raid et à ses boss et il en existe des différents pour chaque classe et pour chaque application dans GW2.

----------


## tripou12

Ah d'accord je comprend mieux, merci Beanna d'avoir pris le temp de repondre à ma question.

Tes explications sont tres claire, et vont m'etre tres utiles. 
Je doit maintenant me familiariser un peu plus avec GW2.

Sur ce, j'y retourne alors.. merki.

----------


## Leybi

Ça y est on a fini la 1ère aile  ::):  (vendredi dernier).



Vous pouvez voir la magnifique répartition de groupe, j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi ça marche mais ça marche !

----------


## Tanouki

Cool, A quand notre prochain raid full CPC ?

----------


## Beanna



----------


## sombrelame

Heureusement qu'il y avait des asuras dans l'équipe.. sinon c'était l'échec assuré !
Je ne vais pas être dispo cette semaine pour un raid

----------


## Leybi

> Cool, A quand notre prochain raid full CPC ?


On va essayer d'organiser ça, mais cette semaine ça va être chaud. Il y a beaucoup d'absents  ::sad::

----------


## Tanouki

np je comprends. En tous cas, moi et psy on est toujours dispo pour raid ou autre. Faites nous signe in-game si besoin.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Si vous avez de la place pour un élémentaliste, dégâts ou support, je suis preneur  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

:chouine:

ça a l'air tellement bien  ::sad::

----------


## derik

Intéressé pour Raid en Reaper condi dispo tout les jour pour le moment

----------


## Leybi

#rage

----------


## Saeryswen

Rho les nerfs.... vous étiez à deux doigts de l'avoir  ::(:

----------

